# NXT TakeOver: New York Discussion Thread



## CJ

*Friday, 5th April*

-----










*NXT Championship (2-out-of-3 falls)*

Johnny Gargano vs. Adam Cole










*NXT Women’s Championship (Fatal 4-Way)*

Shayna Baszler (c) vs. Kairi Sane vs. Io Shirai vs. Bianca Belair










*WWE United Kingdom Championship*

Pete Dunne (c) vs. WALTER










*NXT Tag Team Championship*

The War Raiders (c) vs. Aleister Black & Ricochet










*NXT North American Championship*

Velveteen Dream (c) vs. Matt Riddle​


----------



## TD Stinger

Match quality wise this could be one of the best Takeovers ever. And outside of the tag title match, nothing is really predictable.

Can’t wait.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Who do u figure opens this one?? Ricochet and Black??? Maybe Riddle vs Dream? I am so excited for this event, as I am for most takeovers. Kushida sighting??


----------



## Erik.

Riddle/Dream SHOULD be fucking brilliant.


----------



## Jedah

The real main event of the weekend. Could possibly be able to contend with the likes of R-Evolution, the original Brooklyn, and New Orleans as the best TakeOver ever with these matches and potentially a smorgasbord of iconic moments.

To reiterate my predictions - 

War Raiders
WALTER
Dream
Kairi
Johnny

Let's go! Eat your heart out WrestleMania, I won't be watching your boring ass!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*LETS FUCKING GO, ADAM COLE !!!*


----------



## Mally203

* IM LOOKING FOR 2 TAKEOVER TORONTO TICKETS SUMMERSLAM WEEKEND . ANYONE SELLING?*


----------



## I AM Glacier

More excited for this than Mania.


----------



## TripleG

Its funny, I feel like there isn't a whole lot of storyline build heading into this show (losing Ciampa definitely hurt a lot) but the card still looks damn good. 

I guess it goes to show what can happen when you take the time to build investment in your talents rather than just throwing a bunch of shit up against the wall for overly long shows. 

- The only "eh" match is the Women's 4 way, which really just feels like a stepping stone to get to Shayna Vs. Io one on one. Hoepfully Bianca is able to shine here because she has been ice cold since the match with Shayna. Having her run around claiming to be undefeated when she's clearly not isn't helping. I'll pick Shayna to retain though. 

- I'll be honest, I have not watched any NXT UK since their TakeOver special, and the only goddamn thing I remember from the show is Walter's debut, lol. I've never seen Walter work before, so I'm intrigued. I'll pick Walter to win the belt regardless of how the match turns out. I mean, Dunne's had it long enough, right? lol

- War Raiders Vs. Ricochet and Black for the NXT Tag Titles should be a really good match, a great option for the opener. Since Black and Ricochet have basically already moved up to the main roster, I say have them put over The War Raiders in a great match and permanently move them up and The Raiders can move onto work with all the other teams out there in NXT. 

- Dream Vs. Riddle for the NA Title has sleeper hit written all over it. Riddle has money written all over him. He's got the credibility of someone like a Lesnar or a Ken Shamrock and the personality of someone like Rob Van Dam. And I can't say enough about The Velveteen Dream. This is a case where the build up wasn't very long but they made the most of what they had and I really want to see this one. I'll pick Riddle to win the belt. 

- Cole Vs. Gargano 2 out of 3 for the vacant NXT Title, this is an unfortunate case. I feel like they were setting this up to be Gargano's redemption story and crowning moment as he won the title, but they haven't handled his character well in the last few months. I guess we're all supposed to forget now that he attacked Aleistair Black, huh? Its just weird and losing Ciampa didn't do them any favors. That said, I think Cole and Johnny can pull off a hell of a match, even with no build up, and it clearly just being a Plan B situation. I think Gargano is going to win the title, but if it were up to me, I'd give it to Cole personally, just to add more fuel to The UE as a group. 

Overall, really sweet card. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Jedah

TripleG said:


> The only "eh" match is the Women's 4 way, which really just feels like a stepping stone to get to Shayna Vs. Io one on one. Hoepfully Bianca is able to shine here because she has been ice cold since the match with Shayna. Having her run around claiming to be undefeated when she's clearly not isn't helping. I'll pick Shayna to retain though.


There's no way in hell Shayna's retaining. Aside from her long overdue call up she's been running roughshod over the entire division on a weekly basis. It's obvious she's dropping it and getting her comeuppance. What's not obvious is to who. Io has all the momentum but it feels like too much, too soon. I picked Kairi for various reasons but I'm starting to get worried it's going to be Bianca who has no business being a champion at this point. She doesn't even have business still being in the title picture unless this is just to set up a feud with the new champion Kairi.


----------



## TD Stinger

Still sad my boy Keith Lee is hurt so he potentially lost his spot on the show. Even if him vs. Dijak didn't make the main show, they could have been on the NXT TV Tapings in Barclays. Oh well. Get soon big man.

I suspect the tag match open the show, as it usually does. Obvious winners. Walter vs. Dunne probably gets the 2nd spot and keeps the momentum going. And I have a feeling whichever match follows this, whether Riddle vs. Dream or the Women's 4 Way might have to deal with a tired crowd to start.

Gargano's main event singles match last year all went 30+ minutes. Make me wonder how long a 2/3 Falls match will go.


----------



## Chelsea

This is going to be great. WrestleMania should also have 5 matches by the way...


----------



## ellthom

Just noticed that the main event is not only for Gargano and Cole to win the NxT title but who out of the two will be the first co winners of both the NA Title and the NxT Title. As both are former NA Champions. Which raises the stakes a little bit more


----------



## TD Stinger

Saw some prediction shows for Takeover and one thing that was brought up really intrigued me.

In regards to WALTER vs. Dunne, we know it's going to be a great, physical match. But one thing I heard that I would kind of like to see is for WALTER to basically dominate Dunne. Not squash Dunne. But can you imagine the sight of this guy who's been champion for 2 years to get demolished by this new monster?

I think that would make for a interesting story. Dunne comes into this with all the confidence in the world, which he should, but then gets completely overwhelmed. And while he does get his own offense in, he can't stand up to WALTER.

That would make WALTER look like a beast. And it gives Dunne something to fight for, even more than just getting his title back, knowing he was destroyed by someone else. Might be too late for that since they had WALTER have a pretty even match with Mark Coffey of all people. But I'd consider it.

If you remember Cena vs. Brock from Summerslam 2014, something like that, but not AS one sided.


----------



## Casual Fan #52

Belair could win the 4 way,and all 3 of the others could get called up. They are needed and they are ready. There is no reason to keep them in NXT, as much as I'd prefer to see them there then at the direction of Vince.


----------



## rbl85

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Belair could win the 4 way,and *all 3 of the others could get called up. They are needed and they are ready. There is no reason to keep them in NXT,* as much as I'd prefer to see them there then at the direction of Vince.


What would they do in the main roster ? Nothing 

Baszler is probably getting called up but Kairi is probably going to stay in NXT for a few months and Io for more than a year.


----------



## Asuka842

Kairi really should win the belt on Friday. Shayna needs to move up, Bianca clearly isn't ready, and it's too soon for Io. Plus it'd be a nice payoff after how weakly they booked her first reign, and her losing the belt back to Shayna so quickly.

And Candice maybe getting to do something that doesn't involve her husband, that'd be refreshing. 

Also after seeing how Asuka's been used on the MR, I dread the day that Io and Kairi are called up.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Thread was closed so I am re-posting this here;

War Raiders-Give Ricochet/Black plenty of time to rest up for their Smackdown Tag Title match on Sunday.

Dream- Has to win to be seen as a credible champion and threat. Maybe protect Riddle in defeat somehow?(Kona?, Strong?)

WALTER- If Dunne wins who's left? It's time and their isn't a better person then WALTER.

Belair-Bianca's gimmick is being the best. Superior. The EST. At what point does the gimmick lose credibility if she loses titles matches? It looked like they were setting up Candice for a match(finally)and building her as the next contender tonight. 3rd, I don't believe the Io/Kairi breakup happens before they face Boss and Hug for the Tag Titles in San Jose.

Cole- Gargano's quest to win the NXT Championship was through Ciampa. Ciampa is out injured so that can't happen and unfortunately for Gargano that quest is at the very least postponed. It is Cole's time now and that is Undisputed.

I am predicting this will be the order of the matches.


----------



## Reil

I think the issue with the whole Bianca situation is that she's already losing credibility just by screaming that she's undefeated when she isn't. And even if Candice is next in line and Bianca does win, its going to be a filler feud at best. Bianca is *NOT* a long term champion. Last night's match proved it when she got incredibly sloppy and lost the audience.

No one has said the Kairi/Io breakup will happen before they face Boss N Hug. However, if they do split apart then one of them should be champion soon after. *ESPECIALLY* since a Kairi vs Io matchup is the biggest match you can run for the women on NXT right now. It deserves a spot on a Takeover card way more than Bianca vs whoever she may face.

I think Bianca has the strongest chance of leaving Takeover as champion. However, if she does win, her reign is going to be pretty short. She doesn't have the chops to be a long term champion, and transitioning the title from one heel to another is a great way to start to kill off interest in the division. I feel like Bianca would drop it at Takeover: Toronto at the absolute latest. If not the tapings before that if they want to rush a Kairi vs Io feud (which is something they are starting to tease).


----------



## Jedah

Ouch. Why? She certainly hasn't been built up for a title (all the momentum is with Io now), and the Kairi/Io stuff is already being seeded. That match last night should have made it painfully obvious that Bianca would flop as champion. She was sloppy as usual and nobody cared about anything she did. Bianca is already not credible. Her gimmick is awful. She's not over. And she's not good in the ring. I'd honestly rather Shayna retain than see Bianca win.

If Bianca does win and feuds with Candice, it would be the worst feud in that title's history, and it would get the Aleister Black treatment while all the attention is on Kairi and Io as they go on to face Sasha and Bayley. Might as well just make one of them champion in that case, forego a title defense in San Jose, and just do TV stuff until you build to SummerSlam weekend.

Either way I think Io becomes champion on SummerSlam weekend, but it would be much better if it comes from a match with Kairi than one with Bianca. They need to do Io/Kairi before Kairi leaves, and it might as well be at the biggest TakeOver.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Reil said:


> I think the issue with the whole Bianca situation is that she's already losing credibility just by screaming that she's undefeated when she isn't. And even if Candice is next in line and Bianca does win, its going to be a filler feud at best. Bianca is *NOT* a long term champion. Last night's match proved it when she got incredibly sloppy and lost the audience.
> 
> No one has said the Kairi/Io breakup will happen before they face Boss N Hug. However, if they do split apart then one of them should be champion soon after. *ESPECIALLY* since a Kairi vs Io matchup is the biggest match you can run for the women on NXT right now. It deserves a spot on a Takeover card way more than Bianca vs whoever she may face.
> 
> I think Bianca has the strongest chance of leaving Takeover as champion. However, if she does win, her reign is going to be pretty short. She doesn't have the chops to be a long term champion, and transitioning the title from one heel to another is a great way to start to kill off interest in the division. I feel like Bianca would drop it at Takeover: Toronto at the absolute latest. If not the tapings before that if they want to rush a Kairi vs Io feud (which is something they are starting to tease).


The undefeated has to do with her mindset now, Bianca said that in a backstage promo a few weeks ago. Whether you want to accept that or not is totally up to each person watching. As a heel though, It works because it makes her delusional and someone who believes their own hype. I don't want her to win and think she needs more training but they entered her into the title picture and with her gimmick being the EST, she's gotta win the title, even if she doesn't have a long reign.

The Sky Pirates will be the biggest threat to Sasha and Bailey's Tag Team titles(or should be) with their (kayfabe wise) being a serious concern they could lose. I just don't think you want to create any tension or doubt that when Boss N Hug retain, it was because they overcame a formidable effort from Kairi and Io and not because one was jealous of the other being champion. Just my thinking.


----------



## Reil

I think its pretty obvious Sasha and Bayley would retain against Kairi and Io no matter what. Because guess what? Kairi and Io are in NXT. Sasha and Bayley are main roster talents.

Guess who has the final call when it comes to main roster titles? There is no chance in hell that Vince would let NXT talents beat main roster talents for the titles.

Bianca doesn't need the title, nor does she actually deserve it. Her character died when she lost at Takeover: Phoenix. I don't see her going around talking about how she's still undefeated as a good thing. And its not a fucking mindset either. No one is buying into it, and it just makes Bianca look awful.

You don't see Tiger Woods, Tom Brady, or Serena Williams going around screaming they are undefeated when they lose.


----------



## rbl85

Maybe Baszler is going to retain.


----------



## Jedah

^^Not a chance. Aside from anything else, they're going overboard to put her in a spot where she needs her just desserts.

I see the Sky Pirates/Boss N Hug match as something that will ultimately help to lead to Io's turn on Kairi - not in that match, but it will be a stepping stone along the way to SummerSlam weekend. Sky Pirates will obviously lose and it will do something to deepen a rift which we should start to see hints of tomorrow night.



ripcitydisciple said:


> The undefeated has to do with her mindset now, Bianca said that in a backstage promo a few weeks ago. Whether you want to accept that or not is totally up to each person watching. As a heel though, It works because it makes her delusional and someone who believes their own hype. I don't want her to win and think she needs more training but they entered her into the title picture and with her gimmick being the EST, she's gotta win the title, even if she doesn't have a long reign.


She doesn't need to win. It's time for her to get smacked down to the bottom of the line as delusional heels often do. Then she can retool her character which needs retooling anyway. We've just had a dominant heel champion for a year and Bianca would be a poor imitation of a story that got long in the tooth over six months ago.

She's not even that good of a heel. She couldn't even get booed last night against *Kairi.*

Whatever it is, something just isn't working. Guaranteed if that was someone like Rhea you'd see a very different story. Bianca needs retooling, not a title.


----------



## RiverFenix

Does the rest of the roster come out to neutralize Marina and Jessamyn or does the other three women - Bianca, Io and Kairi temporarily partner up to take on both and Shayna. I'd go with the latter, with Bianca then taking the opportunity to roll up Kairi for the surprise pin. Have Shayna/Jess/Marina on the outside, pretend to have all Kairi, Bianca, Io going to make a triple dive to the outside only for Io to make the dive, but Bianca grab Sane from behind into a suplex and pin. 

I like the idea of Dunne getting dominated and dropping his title. It would set up a Dunne vs Walter II at next UK Takeover where Dunne could win a hard fought match. Then the rubber match could see Walter win it back in a hard fought match. 

I'd like to see Dream go over Riddle, giving Matt his first loss BUT I really don't think that happens. 

No heat for War Raiders vs Ricochet/Black because the outcome is friggin obvious. Should have had a third team in here - Fish/KOR or Street Profits or EU or Oney/Burch - just to add the possibility that the straps could change hands. Who eats the pin to end the match? Or is there a schmozz with Forgotton Sons causing a DQ? 

I think Johnny is getting his "moment" and win.


----------



## Jedah

And that would be the worst case scenario of all. Whoever walks out with the title (and it should NOT be Bianca) needs to pin Shayna, both to give her comeuppance for what she's done over the last year and to maintain credibility as the lineal champion. No bullshit fluke finish.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Jedah said:


> ^^Not a chance. Aside from anything else, they're going overboard to put her in a spot where she needs her just desserts.
> 
> I see the Sky Pirates/Boss N Hug match as something that will ultimately help to lead to Io's turn on Kairi - not in that match, but it will be a stepping stone along the way to SummerSlam weekend. Sky Pirates will obviously lose and it will do something to deepen a rift which we should start to see hints of tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't need to win. It's time for her to get smacked down to the bottom of the line as delusional heels often do. Then she can retool her character which needs retooling anyway. We've just had a dominant heel champion for a year and Bianca would be a poor imitation of a story that got long in the tooth over six months ago.
> 
> She's not even that good of a heel. She couldn't even get booed last night against *Kairi.*
> 
> Whatever it is, something just isn't working. Guaranteed if that was someone like Rhea you'd see a very different story. *Bianca needs retooling*, not a title.


I agree with you 100% if this is the route they take if she loses on Saturday but if they don't and just press on she has to win otherwise it is character assassination and then you might as well take her off tv and have come back with another gimmick because the EST one would be DEAD.


----------



## rbl85

ripcitydisciple said:


> I agree with you 100% if this is the route they take if she loses on Saturday but if they don't and just press on she has to win otherwise it is character assassination and then you might as well take her off tv and have come back with another gimmick because the* EST one would be DEAD*.


Is it not already ?


----------



## Jedah

ripcitydisciple said:


> I agree with you 100% if this is the route they take if she loses on Saturday but if they don't and just press on she has to win otherwise it is character assassination and then you might as well take her off tv and have come back with another gimmick because the EST one would be DEAD.


It's already dead. That match last night should have been final proof. Bianca winning wouldn't bring her up, it would bring the title down, especially since her reign would be guaranteed to get overshadowed for the next few months by Sky Pirates vs. Boss N Hug. It would be the next sad chapter in the NXT women's title's history since Asuka left.

I've hated Shayna's second reign but I'd rather see her stay than see a Bianca reign. For serious. At least Shayna has a well developed, if stale as hell, character.


----------



## Asuka842

I'd much rather get an NXT Women's Title feud with Io and Kairi than them getting shoved into the Tag scene. I mean I love Sasha and Bayley, and that could probably be a great match, but they had to BEG Vince for a long time just to give the women Tag titles so that the rest of them not in the title hunt would something to compete over. It'd feel like a demotion for Io and Kairi to get stuck in such a role (plus I doubt that they'd win in the end anyway). 

Plus after seeing how the MR has handled Asuka, I want Io and Kairi as far away from that booking as possible for as long as possible.

As for Bianca, this match plus her last Takeover match should have shown that she's not ready to be champion. She might very well be at some point, but she's been exposed pretty bad recently, and she has trouble getting reactions from the crowd. And while I'm all for Candice getting into the title picture, she needs more time to be built back up after NXT has so underused her so far. Having Bianca win over Io or Kairi would be a terrible idea imo and I'd hope that Triple H would be smarter than that.


----------



## Jedah

Asuka842 said:


> I'd much rather get an NXT Women's Title feud with Io and Kairi than them getting shoved into the Tag scene. I mean I love Sasha and Bayley, and that could probably be a great match, but they had to BEG Vince for a long time just to give the women Tag titles so that the rest of them not in the title hunt would something to compete over. It'd feel like a demotion for Io and Kairi to get stuck in such a role (plus I doubt that they'd win in the end anyway).


It would only be a one time thing I'm sure, at least for now. They'd have the match at the traditional filler TakeOver and lose, setting them up for something else later.

I'm very confident that Io is getting that title on SummerSlam weekend if she doesn't win tomorrow (which I don't think she will). The question is who will she get it from? I can't imagine anyone in the world who would rather see Bianca/Io than Kairi/Io on NXT's biggest TakeOver.


----------



## Asuka842

Agreed. Io vs. Kairi is by far the biggest and best possible feud in that scenario.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

I feel like I should record what I am about to say next on a loop so I can then post it whenever it need it because I am saying it all the time;

I guess the only thing we can do is wait until TakeOver is over and see what happened and where storylines and potential feuds go from there.

See you after the PPV.


----------



## Mango13

Glad I decided to look at this thread, I forgot the Takeover on Mania weekend is on Friday's not Saturday


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Well This Takeover looks good to me.

Cole/Gargano-I feel like Cole will win this only because they're having Gargano wrestle on the main roster and I feel like after mainia he's going up although that could've changed given Ciampa being out so Gargano could win.

Walter/Dunne-Walter wins this. Hands Down. No way he doesn't.

Women's 4-Way Match-Shayna is losing this but I have my money on Kairi winning this because Bianca ain't ready for that kinda push and Io just got there so Kairi makes the most sense to me. And the good thing about it is Shayna is likely going up so she could have an actual fucking reign like she should've gotten when she first won.

Tag Title Match-This is predictable but this should be a good match. Still think the Street Profits should be in Black/Ricochets spot.

Riddle/Dream-I feel like Dream retains here. Given that Riddle is a face there wouldn't be a whole lot of challengers for him of he won.


----------



## TD Stinger

Good chance I won't be watching the show live as it happens tonight so I'll say this now:

@MarkyWhipwreck, we will all be here for you when Gargano defeats Cole and Candice LeRae makes the rest of TUE her bitch. We will be there for you.

Oh and you to @Ace. I guess. Not really though.


----------



## Donnie

TD Stinger said:


> Good chance I won't be watching the show live as it happens tonight so I'll say this now:
> 
> @MarkyWhipwreck, we will all be here for you when Gargano defeats Cole and Candice LeRae makes the rest of TUE her bitch. We will be there for you.
> 
> Oh and you to @Ace. I guess. Not really though.


That's ok, dude. I got Marky and Necro on my side  

Looking forward to WALTER blowing everyone's fucking minds, and a report coming out the next day that Vince wants him on the main roster NOW.


----------



## looper007

Looking forward to this card, they have two potential MOTY worthy matches in Gargano/Cole and Walter/Dunne. Dream/Riddle and Tag Team match should be good at best. Women's match has some talent in it and should be solid.

*Walter/Dunne*- Hoping for a old school battle between these two. This is the match I'm expecting to steal the show.

*Gargano/Cole*- Gargano always brings his A game, hopefully Cole can too. Should be a 4 star match at worse.

*Tag Team Match*- Should be good with the talent involved in it.

*Dream/Riddle*- Riddle needs a big showing here. Dream is at his best when he's in the ring with a good worker. It has potential but I wouldn't be shocked if this was fine and not blow away like some thing it be.

*Women's 4 way*- Should be fine, Some good talent in there. Hope Kairi wins and Io turns on her. But I think they give it to Bianca to be honest. Shayna needs to move up to main roster after this.


----------



## Erik.

This on tonight?


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

I love how NXT all the title feel important. It’s strange how different the main roster and NXT are. I felt in the past have so many titles would make the five match card not possible, alas I was wrong. Stoked for four of the five of these matches. And honestly a farewell match the black and ricochet is still going to be cool


----------



## MC

Should be yet another fun TakeOver. Riddle vs Dream is going to be awesome! :mark


----------



## TripleG

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> I love how NXT all the title feel important. It’s strange how different the main roster and NXT are. I felt in the past have so many titles would make the five match card not possible, alas I was wrong. Stoked for four of the five of these matches. And honestly a farewell match the black and ricochet is still going to be cool


Less weekly content and less PPV events = More time to build character and story. 

NXT TakeOvers almost always deliver A+ shows largely because they make us wait for them, make us want them, and it feels great when we get them. 

I mean this show even had some rushed builds and some Plan Bs to execute, and they still have my hyped. Dream/Riddle is a rushed feud, but both characters are very strong and I want to see the match. Gagarno/Cole was not the original plan, but we're getting a new champion, so that's exciting. I've never seen Walter work and he's coming in with a lot of buzz, so that's exciting. The Dusty Rhodes Tag Team classic was great and now we have the tag title match resulting from it. 

Its just all good stuff. Compare that to Mania where they just do the same things every week to fill their bloated run times. I'm just waiting for Mania to get over with rather than sitting on pins and needles to see it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> Good chance I won't be watching the show live as it happens tonight so I'll say this now:
> 
> @MarkyWhipwreck, we will all be here for you when Gargano defeats Cole and Candice LeRae makes the rest of TUE her bitch. We will be there for you.
> 
> Oh and you to @Ace. I guess. Not really though.


I don't want anyone here for me that chose Gargano to win :armfold

[user]Ace[/user] has got my back !


----------



## RKing85

As of right now I am going with Gargano, WALTER, War Raiders, Belair, and Riddle.

I'm going back and forth on one of those though. Which one? Find out tonight in this thread! haha.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

The best weekend of the year is here :cole


----------



## ellthom

Time to find out if I can care about Riddle tonight. Man has been boring as fuck so far. Going around saying 'Bro', doesn't account for character. I want to like the guy but he hasn't been very appealing to me :shrug

But should still be a good show regardless, still super excited for tonight 

Main event should be awesome no matter who wins. I am rooting for both lol.


----------



## MC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I don't want anyone here for me that chose Gargano to win :armfold
> 
> [user]Ace[/user] has got my back !


I've got your back, until Cole wins the title.


----------



## Jedah

I got your backs when Gargano wins tonight.  I can't imagine that they aren't going to pay him off just because he had a sudden change of opponent, unless he's going up to the main roster permanently after this, but it seems he's staying around for a bit longer.

And man, I don't know why so many people are picking Bianca. Those matches with Shayna and now Kairi should've sent very clear red flags to Triple H. Putting the title on her would be a TERRIBLE idea, worse than Shayna retaining.


----------



## bmack086

I’m not into Cole or Gargano, or the women’s match, but I think the other 3 matches can be great-outstanding. I’m intrigued by Walter, and he should be the one to take the title off of Dunne. 

Dream vs. Riddle is also very intriguing. I kind of agree with one of the posters earlier. I really want to like Riddle, but he hasn’t shown much, yet. Hopefully this match changes things. And who doesn’t love Dream? Dude is a star, but will obviously be neutered on the MR. He should hope to never be called up.


----------



## rbl85

Jedah said:


> I got your backs when Gargano wins tonight.  I can't imagine that they aren't going to pay him off just because he had a sudden change of opponent, unless he's going up to the main roster permanently after this, but it seems he's staying around for a bit longer.
> 
> And man, I don't know why so many people are picking Bianca. Those matches with Shayna and now Kairi should've sent very clear red flags to Triple H. Putting the title on her would be a TERRIBLE idea, worse than Shayna retaining.


I know that people tend to prefer to see a face chasing the title than the opposite.


----------



## P Thriller

Who I want to win each match:

Pete Dunne vs. Walter: I want to root for Pete Dunne on this one. I like Walter but don't love him and I'd love to see Pete Dunne hold the title just a little bit longer. However if Walter doesn't beat him, then I don't know who would considering I don't see a ton of talent on the UK male roster that excites me. So for that reason I hope they give the title to Walter. I think it is the right move for right now. 

War Raiders vs. Ricochet & Aleister Black: I'm a huge Aleister Black and Ricochet fan, just not a fan of them being in a tag team together. So I'm hoping the War Raiders win this one and hopefully by some sort of interference of some sort. Although I'm not really sure who would cost Black and Ricochet the match, maybe someone from the main roster to set up a feud? I'm not sure. I just don't want them stuck together much longer. 

Velveteen Dream vs. Matt Riddle: I'm not on the Matt Riddle bandwagon just yet. I am starting to like him a little but something just isn't clicking for me. I worry that Dream might be dropping to title to get ready for a main roster callup, but I'm hoping that he retains here. But honestly, there isn't that much left for Dream to do in NXT unless he goes after the NXT Championship but he feels about at that point where he has run his course in NXT. I'm hoping he retains and stays just a little longer. 

Shayna Baszler vs. Kairi Sane vs. Bianca Belair vs. Io Shirai: I'm honestly stumped when it comes to who I want to win this one. Definitely not Shayna, I'm worn out on her title run at this point. I don't think Bianca is ready yet even though I still like her a lot. She just needs a little more time to me. If I had to choose someone I guess I would choose Kairi Sane and hope that Shirai turns on her after the match to set up a feud. Kairi is the most over and probably deserves a better reign that she had before. 

Johnny Gargano vs. Adam Cole: Another tough one for me. I love the Undisputed Era and I think normally I would root for Adam Cole in this situation. However, I do want to see Gargano get his big payoff and nobody in NXT deserves to be NXT Champion more than Gargano who has delivered for them time and time again. So I'll be rooting for Gargano in this one and maybe Cole can get the title from him down the line sometime. I just don't want Gargano to end up like Enzo & Cass where they totally deserved to be Tag Champions and never held them and then they got called up and it was too late.


----------



## Jedah

rbl85 said:


> I know that people tend to prefer to see a face chasing the title than the opposite.


He's been chasing for two years. Now's the time. If not, he needs to move up.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Prediction time...

*Pete Dunne vs Walter*
All they need to do is hit hard and beat the shit out of each other and the crowd will go nuts. I see Walter winning this, you can't have him lose his first big match, Pete Dunne has had a terrific run but it's time for a fresh reign.

*War Raiders vs Black & Ricochet*
Wouldn't be surprised if this goes on first. Fully expecting a fast paced spotfest but the result seems the most predictable on the card, War Raiders to retain.

*Velveteen Dream vs Matt Riddle*
Dream must retain, another title change would be absolutely ridiculous and make the title worthless, I'm slightly worried though as the title hasn't been successfully defended on a Takeover card yet. I'll go with Dream, he needs a proper run with this belt, Riddle will get his time later down the line.

*Shayna Baszler vs Kairi Sane vs Io Shirai vs Bianca Belair*
This will all depend on whether they want to go further with Kairi & Io as a team, if they do I see neither winning. If they want to go with Io turning on Kairi sooner rather than later then I see Kairi winning this. Wouldn't surprise me if Baszler retains, wouldn't surprise me if Bianca wins either but she isn't ready yet. Unpredictable match, I'll edge towards another reign for Kairi 

*Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole*
Hopefully Adam Cole but the way their segment went the other week I'm not confident. Just banging the title on Gargano now would feel underwhelming to me but of course others will love it. If Gargano does win then they can continue with a Gargano/Cole storyline going into the middle of the year. Hopefully Cole but I'll go with Gargano


----------



## rbl85

Jedah said:


> He's been chasing for two years. Now's the time. If not, he needs to move up.


I was speaking about why some people wants Belair to win.


----------



## Jedah

Oh, well. There's no way Io should be chasing Bianca. She's just not championship material right now. Io turning on Kairi is infinitely superior as a story.


----------



## rbl85

Jedah said:


> Oh, well. There's no way Io should be chasing Bianca. She's just not championship material right now. Io turning on Kairi is infinitely superior as a story.


Yeah but can't turn on Kairi right now, too soon.


----------



## Jedah

Yes, but this match should be one of the first steps. We've already gotten some hints a couple of weeks ago. Io should turn on her in June or July.


----------



## rbl85

Jedah said:


> Yes, but this match should be one of the first steps. We've already gotten some hints a couple of weeks ago. Io should turn on her in June or July.


Yes but you can start the turn without putting the belt on one of them.


----------



## Jedah

I agree, which is why one of them should win, obviously. That's clearly the best direction the division can take this year.


----------



## Mango13

What time does the pre show start?


----------



## CGS

Mango13 said:


> What time does the pre show start?


Preshow starts in 3 hours time. Main in 4 hours.


----------



## Mango13

CGS said:


> Preshow starts in 3 hours time. Main in 4 hours.


Thanks


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Really excited for this, the highlight of Mania weekend. Card looks great.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

This is the REAL Wrestlemaina tbh.


----------



## RKing85

pre show starting now. Can't imagine this is must watch stuff. Will be back in an hour.


----------



## Mango13

The Raw Smackdown said:


> This is the REAL Wrestlemaina tbh.


It has been for a few years now.


----------



## ellthom

Pre-show time

Charly hype :woo


----------



## RKing85

so thankful that NXT went a day earlier and didn't go up head to head with ROH.


----------



## Mango13

Charly looking :banderas


----------



## Mango13

2 minutes in and Pat is already making fun of Sam :beckylol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Ouuu Charley :book


----------



## Mango13

ellthom said:


> Charly hype :woo





TyAbbotSucks said:


> Ouuu Charley :book



Yall see what she posted yesterday?



Spoiler: click


----------



## Araragi

NXT Takeover, the model of consistency. I'm excited for another quality show :mark

My predictions:

War Raiders
Walter
Kairi Sane
Dream
Gargano


----------



## Mango13

What is this song when they are showing the matchups? Takeover's music is usually really good but not feeling this one.


----------



## Punk_316

Sam Roberts looks like a clown. How did him and Rosenberg land gigs with WWE? I know they have 'radio shows' but still.


----------



## Mango13

Punk_316 said:


> Sam Roberts looks like a clown. How did him and Rosenberg land gigs with WWE? I know they have 'radio shows' but still.


I really wish I knew. He is the worst part of these Takeover pre show panels.


----------



## ellthom

Mango13 said:


> What is this song when they are showing the matchups? Takeover's music is usually really good but not feeling this one.


I am not sure but it's a very weird choice

Although their other song is by Disturbed.


----------



## Mango13

ellthom said:


> I am not sure but it's a very weird choice
> 
> Although their other song is by Disturbed.



They also have one by slipknot, it was on WWE's youtube yesterday but for some reason I cant find it now.

NVM found it


----------



## JustAName

Sam Roberts is garbage, he would make a perfect heel manager


----------



## ellthom

Mango13 said:


> They also have one by slipknot, it was on WWE's youtube yesterday but for some reason I cant find it now.
> 
> NVM found it


I think they said that was going to be the new NxT theme song? I might be wrong/


----------



## Mango13

ellthom said:


> I think they said that was going to be the new NxT theme song? I might be wrong/


Oh for like the weekly show? badass. Totally thought it meant Takevover :beckylol


----------



## In Punk We Trust

I'd pay a great amount of Money to see every superstar in the back hit their finisher on Sam Roberts, I can't stand the guy


----------



## Mango13

I hope the Women's match kicks off the show. it's like the one match on the card I don't really care about.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Damn, I'm so looking forward to this show !!


----------



## YestleMania

In Punk We Trust said:


> I'd pay a great amount of Money to see every superstar in the back hit their finisher on Sam Roberts, I can't stand the guy


Yeah, I've never liked him either. I can't quite put my finger on why though.


----------



## Punk_316

In Punk We Trust said:


> I'd pay a great amount of Money to see every superstar in the back hit their finisher on Sam Roberts, I can't stand the guy


Him AND Pete Rosenberg.


----------



## rbl85

Mango13 said:


> I hope the Women's match kicks off the show. it's like the one match on the card I don't really care about.


I Don't think they will, do you imagine a women match kicking off a show in 2019 ?

PS : i agree with you XD


----------



## WindPhoenix

My NXT Takeover New York Predictions

War Raiders
Dunne
Baszler
Dream
Cole


----------



## JustAName

YestleMania said:


> Yeah, I've never liked him either. I can't quite put my finger on why though.


I can, blind ignorance, possibly stupidity


----------



## YestleMania

JustAName said:


> I can, blind ignorance, possibly stupidity


Yeah, that'll do.


----------



## Punk_316

Holy shit-- this Undisputed Era interview is painful.


----------



## A PG Attitude

I don't get the hate for Sam Roberts. Been listening to his podcast for years always enjoyed it. He seems to be very well liked by people in the industry as well.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Graves in normal clothes such a strange sight


----------



## Mango13

WWE 2k19 the game that looks like it was made in 2001 :beckylol


----------



## MetalKiwi

Still lots of empty seats, they don't have very long to get inside the building...


----------



## Araragi

What in the fuck are you wearing Xavier :beckylol


----------



## Mango13

Why is this nerd coming out to Miz's music LOL


----------



## ellthom

A PG Attitude said:


> I don't get the hate for Sam Roberts. Been listening to his podcast for years always enjoyed it. He seems to be very well liked by people in the industry as well.


He doesn't annoy me as much as everyone else. I can usually tolerate him more than most people 

That's not to say I like him. I am just saying I don;t hate him (much)


----------



## YestleMania

This crowd doesn't give a shit lol


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Come on AJ Crush this geek


----------



## Mango13

Instead of watching this video game match can we just get a camera feed on Charly for the time that was slotted for this?


----------



## RKing85

this guy is a plant.


----------



## Punk_316

The nerd in the gold is a mega mark.


----------



## JustAName

Woods is a natural on the mic and in-front of a camera, he has big things ahead of him


----------



## ellthom

Mango13 said:


> Instead of watching this video game match can we just get a camera feed on Charly for the time that was slotted for this?


There are hundreds of innuendos I can make on this right now but all of them will come across like prevy dad jokes so I'll spare the forum


----------



## YestleMania

"The network is unreachable."

Probably all for the best until the actual show comes on tbh


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Random dude cuts a good heel promo :kobelol


----------



## Punk_316

Mango13 said:


> Instead of watching this video game match can we just get a camera feed on Charly for the time that was slotted for this?


Preferably her bending over the pre-show commentary desk. Slowly.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Crowd doesn't give a fuck :lol


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Does this count as one Brock's contractual days?


----------



## Punk_316

::Brock comes out and throws Golden Voice into the crowd


----------



## A PG Attitude

'Look at that sexy beast' ?


----------



## Punk_316

Imagine the nerd rage if this guy loses?


----------



## MetalKiwi

This guy is going full savage lol


----------



## Mordecay

Could we have a couple of interviews backstage with Cathy Kelley instead of this?


















Asking for a friend >


----------



## Mango13

This "Golden Voice" guy seems like a massive tool. I kinda hope AJ wins and this kid goes home with nothing :beckylol


----------



## In Punk We Trust

AJ is trash at this game :lol


----------



## Mordecay

I wonder if AJ will ask for a rematch or blame the control:lol


----------



## RKing85

the WWE just worked a video game contest. hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## SavoySuit

This videogamer is a better promo than half the roster.


----------



## Mango13

Mordecay said:


> Could we have a couple of interviews backstage with Cathy Kelley instead of this?
> 
> Asking for a friend >


Does Peyton know you've been cheating on her recently? :beckylol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

AJ got walked :maury


----------



## Punk_316

Xavier Woods laughing his ass off.


----------



## A PG Attitude

For someone who just 'won' million dollars he doesn't seem that bothered.


----------



## Mordecay

Me during that whole segment


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol so AJ is the final challenge to win a million dollars? He absolutely sucks at this game, i mean if you ever seen him play it on upupdowndown you'd know. Xavier Woods would have been a better challenge for the finalist to face. Cause Aj is trash at wrestling games, it was stupid as fuck to make him the final challenge for a million dollars, i could have beaten his ass, hell any 5 year old in that crowd probably could have beaten his ass on that game.

How about get someone who i dunno can actually play the game? Cause its obvious AJ has no clue how to play it, he was taunting every time he got the upperhand as if he thought the d pad was what made your wrestler move.

I just think its fucking retarded you have someone win a million dollars that fucking easy. He may as well have been playing against my mom on there cause she knows about as much about how to play the game as AJ does.


----------



## WindPhoenix

Corey's "what the hell was that" expression in response to that guy's catchphrase was the highlight of that.


----------



## Mango13

It's awesome that the new theme song is a Slipknot song. Corey Taylor is a huge NXT fan.


----------



## RKing85

random joe wins a million dollars and that's how he acts. That was faker than Total Divas.


----------



## Even Flow

Pat McAfee is annoying.


----------



## Mango13

Ciampa


----------



## Punk_316

I can't buy Gargano as a main eventer. To me, he doesn't have it.


----------



## Ger

If you want NXT to be canceled, sent Vince a tape from this 2k event. Jeez.


----------



## Even Flow

Wish they'd stop showing the same video package.


----------



## SAMCRO

Johnny pray you never leave NXT cause once you do thats it my friend, welcome to 205 Live or irrelevant jobber role.


----------



## ellthom

This video package is already making me think Gargano is going to win. Not that I am bothered personally, I don't care who wins, I just think without Ciampa, that title needs to go to Cole.


----------



## Araragi

Really hoping that they give me an early birthday present with an Adam Cole win tonight.


----------



## Mordecay

Sam is such a shitty heel, he is too much of a geek to play a heel


----------



## SAMCRO

ellthom said:


> This video package is already making me think Gargano is going to win. Not that I am bothered personally, I don't care who wins, I just think without Ciampa, that title needs to go to Cole.


Thats the problem with this entire build, its all clearly telling us Gargano is winning. Cause they keep telling us Cole has an army in his corner thats gonna help him, Johnny always loses the big matches etc, its all the cliche shit in wrestling that tells you the underdog goodguy guy is winning.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Pat McAfee is a fucking idiot.


----------



## RKing85

Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## Even Flow

I bet HHH puts the Women's match as the semi-main event.


----------



## Mango13

Even Flow said:


> I bet HHH puts the Women's match as the semi-main event.


God I hope not


----------



## Mordecay

Whenever Sam opens his mouth and tries to be a heel


----------



## Mango13

idk who picked this song but it fucking sucks


----------



## ellthom

Even Flow said:


> I bet HHH puts the Women's match as the semi-main event.


They'll put it in the cooldown spot like they always do.


----------



## Punk_316

Even Flow said:


> I bet HHH puts the Women's match as the semi-main event.


(Stephanie told him to)

:steph


----------



## Even Flow

Mango13 said:


> God I hope not


He has a hard on for Shayna, so don't be shocked.


----------



## SAMCRO

Sam is a fucking idiot as a heel, so he thinks its dumb Matt Riddle is getting a shot, he also thinks its dumb WALTER is getting a shot, Sam's mentality is if you ahven't done alot in NXT you don't deserve to be at Takeover regardless if you're a big name form the indies and deserve it.

Thats like drafting a major NFL player to your team, you get him but you sit him on the bench and tell him he may have done big things on that other team but not on this one yet so you have to pay your dues before you play on this team. See how fucking dumb that is? "Oh if you haven't done big things in the almighty WWE you need to job for 2 years and earn it despite being a huge name from the indies and are really over".


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MC said:


> I've got your back, until Cole wins the title.


You've really got my back until Cole has his first title defense :lol


----------



## JustAName

Ger said:


> If you want NXT to be canceled, sent Vince a tape from this 2k event. Jeez.


If you used more than 2 brain cells it wouldn't be hard to deduct that this had nothing to do with the event itself which is WRESTLING. It had everything to do with trying to check out the waters with mixing in promotion and a game competition to see how it was received, clearly not well, so what will get cancelled, if anything is the continuation of video game competitions during takeovers.

Talk about trying to make a tornado out of a few drops of water. Jeez.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

LET'S GO!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

LETS FUCKING GO COLE !!!!


----------



## SAMCRO

Tbh that random Joe who won the million did more than Lesnar does on his Raw appearances that earns him 350,000, cause at least he cut a promo, whereas Lesnar kinda just stands around, smirks while everyone else does the work for him.


----------



## Araragi

Mordecay said:


> Whenever Sam opens his mouth and tries to be a heel


It doesn't matter if he's a heel or not, he's fucking annoying. Him and McAfee both.

Just let Charley do the pre-show on her own.


----------



## Even Flow

Another shitty War Raiders entrance fpalm


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Tag Match is first up.


----------



## SAMCRO

Do they always gotta start every takeover with the tag title match? change it up sometimes ffs.


----------



## ellthom

man that entrance is badass


----------



## Alright_Mate

Tag match opening, not surprised.

Fast paced, hard hitting spotfest that will get the crowd pumped for the rest of the night.


----------



## Mango13

Those drums sound like shit :beckylol


----------



## YestleMania

I haven't watched NXT in a long while and have never seen the War Raiders at all. This entrance definitely seems like a Triple H thing, could be wrong though.


----------



## Even Flow

Ricochet is over.


----------



## SAMCRO

Gotta be honest i'm starting to sour on War Raiders, the more i see them the more i dislike them, i dunno they're just too over the top and kinda have a goofy shtick.


----------



## Mordecay

NXT Ricochet: Cool

Main Roster Ricochet: Geek

What a difference a change of scenary makes


----------



## arch.unleash

Ricochet feels much cooler in NXT, everyone is cooler in NXT. It has a true wrestling atmosphere.


----------



## MrJT

this theme is my all time fave...it's so fire


----------



## RKing85

This match should be very good, but there is zero suspense as to who will win this one. Ricochet and Black are established on the main roster and there is no need for them to accomplish anything else in NXT. War Machine to retain obviously. There title run is been pretty blah to me so far, hopefully this match gives the reign the jolt it needs.

And I am going to lose my shit the first time either Raider does a CW move.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This thread is DEAD compared to Takeover's of the past.

:deandre


----------



## ellthom

SAMCRO said:


> Gotta be honest i'm starting to sour on War Raiders, the more i see them the more i dislike them, i dunno they're just too over the top and kinda have a goofy shtick.


I feel the same, I like them but as faces they really been doing nothing for me. They should switch it up, have War Raiders be heels and just dominate. Would love to see them just turn on Black and Ricochet at the end of the match.


----------



## Even Flow

Aleister Black :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> Gotta be honest i'm starting to sour on War Raiders, the more i see them the more i dislike them, i dunno they're just too over the top and kinda have a goofy shtick.


They get old REALLY quick. If you're asking me, TUE need to get the titles off them ASAP.


----------



## YestleMania

Now this entrance is fucking fire.


----------



## Mango13

Crowd is lit


----------



## Even Flow

Crowd singing Black's theme :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO

You know why Ricochet and Black aren't a real team Sam? well for one they come out separately which is only something two singles wrestlers do when they team up, for another they're gear looks absolutely nothing alike, and they don't have a tag finisher. They are the definition of two singles guys just teaming up.


----------



## ellthom

they need to making a clothing line of Alestair Black's jackets lol. I'd buy them all.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Damn, this match is gonna be sick!


----------



## Araragi

NXT oiled Aleister's lift, no creaking on NXT :trips8


----------



## Mango13

I cant believe they dont tell this ref to lay off the tanner. Dude is always out there looking as orange as a fucking oompa loompa


----------



## RKing85

what is this mutual respect bullshit??? It's a title fight!!! FIGHT!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Damn, you know Hanson and Ricohet gonna do some crazy spots!


----------



## SAMCRO

Is this entire match gonna be these one up spots where they stop and show respect? god damn get something going already. Enough with this doing a spot stopping and staring shit.


----------



## Trophies

Mango13 said:


> I cant believe they dont tell this ref to lay off the tanner. Dude is always out there looking as orange as a fucking oompa loompa


I was about to make a similar comment :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

So many Adam Cole & Undisputed Era shirts in the crowd :banderas


----------



## RKing85

I need to know what just happened in the crowd that warranted a "You deserve it" chant.


----------



## SAMCRO

You can say it almost every year but this Takeover card has better built matches than nearly anything on WM, hell the Dream vs Riddle match thats only gotten like 2 weeks worth of build is better built than most of the WM matches.


----------



## Ham and Egger

They look lost right now. What the fuck is the crowd chanting at?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

RKing85 said:


> I need to know what just happened in the crowd that warranted a "You deserve it" chant.


Someone probably got the boot.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Has Enzo been kicked out again?


----------



## Mango13

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So many Adam Cole & Undisputed Era shirts in the crowd :banderas


So how hard you going to mark out when Cole wins the title tonight?


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Who deserved it?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is the deadest TO thread perhaps ever. Where is everyone?

:mj4


----------



## Even Flow

Seemed like the crowd got distracted for a minute or so.


----------



## ellthom

Showstopper said:


> This is the deadest TO thread perhaps ever. Where is everyone?
> 
> :mj4


----------



## MetalKiwi

Such a great match!
This PPV may be the best of the whole weekend..


----------



## SAMCRO

Hanson looks like a total dumb ass yelling while running back to back into the turnbuckle like that, wouldn't be so bad if he didn't keep up the goofy yell during it.


----------



## Mordecay

Ricochet is a strong BOI


----------



## Even Flow

Fallaway slam :mark:


----------



## Mango13

That strength from Ricochet tho


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ellthom said:


>


I see you, buddy.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Showstopper said:


> This is the deadest TO thread perhaps ever. Where is everyone?
> 
> :mj4


People probably thinking it's coming on tomorrow night! :lol

Ricochet with that retard strength!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mango13 said:


> So how hard you going to mark out when Cole wins the title tonight?


I've got a thread pre-typed :grin2:


----------



## Even Flow

Mama Mia chant.


----------



## RKing85

Hanson needs to fuck off with the cartwheels and shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wow. The entire upper tier of seats are empty.

:lmao


----------



## Kkrock

Showstopper said:


> This is the deadest TO thread perhaps ever. Where is everyone?
> 
> :mj4


Didn't they used to do these take overs on saturday before?

Maybe people assume it's still so and now they are missing the show because of that :shrug:


----------



## arch.unleash

A tag team opener is getting 10x the reaction of the mainevents of the shit roster.


----------



## Mango13

This match though :mark:


----------



## Trophies

Ricochet dead bruh. They murdered him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Kkrock said:


> Didn't they used to do these take overs on saturday before?
> 
> Maybe people assume it's still so and now they are missing the show because of that :shrug:


People are too dumb to realize it's a day earlier than it usually is? Geez. I hope not.


----------



## sailord

Really good match so far


----------



## Sensei Utero

This match is really good :mark:


----------



## RKing85

Rowe got lucky there. His feet got caught on the ropes on his tope. Lucky he didn't drop straight down.


----------



## Kratosx23

arch.unleash said:


> A tag team opener is getting 10x the reaction of the mainevents of the shit roster.


When you don't fuck with the fans constantly, that tends to happen.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

This is some opening match good luck following it :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ricochet is SUPERHUMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow

Richochet :sodone


----------



## EmbassyForever

WHAT. A. MATCH.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ricochet maybe the best athlete in the history of WWE.


----------



## Mordecay

This match is ridiculous, yet awesome


----------



## ellthom

Can this match take a breather, getting out of breath watching this lol


----------



## YestleMania

Good luck to the next match following this shit.


----------



## Blissfit85

What a fucking match


----------



## RapShepard

Dope moves, but this is when the flip shit borderlines on ridiculous lol


----------



## RKing85

Kkrock said:


> Didn't they used to do these take overs on saturday before?
> 
> Maybe people assume it's still so and now they are missing the show because of that :shrug:


People on the west coast are still at work. That would be the reason for at least a few people.


----------



## blaird

KNew it would be a solid match but this has far exceeded my expectations


----------



## arch.unleash

I think we can all agree that nothing on WM will come close to this OPENER, even before it ends.


----------



## Sensei Utero

Hanson


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Damn he bounced off him :lmao


----------



## Even Flow

That SSP :sodone


----------



## RKing85

the storytelling sucked, but the athleticism was top notch. Good stuff. The outcome was never in doubt of course.


----------



## Mango13

What a fucking match :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm

Glad they didn't have the War Raiders drop the belts.


----------



## Even Flow

Great opener.


----------



## ellthom

What a match :mark


----------



## Mordecay

They should put the womens after that, the others matches would be screwed following that


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Awesome match, great start to the show.


----------



## safc-scotty

THAT MATCH :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Sensei Utero

That tag match absolutely ruled. Good luck toppin' that one.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Wow, they went balls to the walls with this math. War Raiders can fucking go for big men. They will change the tag division when they reach the main roster!


----------



## YestleMania

Now that's how you get a crowd involved right off the bat.

Let's see if WM can manage to do that.


----------



## Trophies

Got damn that match :sodone

How does Ricochet take these bumps man. :sodone


----------



## MetalKiwi

Such a great fucking match! My God!


----------



## Araragi

Really, _really_ good opening match.


----------



## SAMCRO

Guarantee nothing on WM will be as good as that tag match. I mean when half the card is stuff like Shane vs Miz, Kurt vs Corbin, Lashley vs Balor, McIntyre vs Reigns, Joe vs Rey, i mean there aint much contenders for a good match.


----------



## RapShepard

Cool match, kind of extra for my usual taste. But it was enjoyable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That's gonna be tough for anyone to top tonight.


----------



## arch.unleash

Aleister Black and Ricochet are TOO FUCKING good. It's gonna be heartbreaking seeing their burial (which is already half way through) on the main roster.


----------



## ellthom

damn was hoping for a War Raiders heel turn at the end lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

That match served it's purpose, hard hitting, fast paced spotfest that gets the crowd hyped for the rest of the night.

****

Thankfully Ricochet looks ok.


----------



## YestleMania

Gargano/Cole could definitely reach that level. Here's hoping.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Instant Classic


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Black and Richochet defo winning on Sunday then


----------



## Disputed

Drink it in because it ain't gunna be easy getting pops like this on the main roster


----------



## SAMCRO

Wait why are they chanting "you deserve it" at Black and Ricochet? they deserve what?


----------



## Punk_316

'You deserve' what?

It has become the most overused and gratuitous crowd chant.


----------



## Trophies

They deserve what...they didn't win. :lol


----------



## ellthom

No one deserves the main roster lol


----------



## Mango13

SAMCRO said:


> Wait why are they chanting you deserve it at Black and Ricochet? they deserve what?


I assume being called up to the Main Roster.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Ugh. I hate that Black and Ricochet now have to go to main roster hell. This sucks.


----------



## Roxinius

2 genuine stars that Vince will undoubtedly fuck up


----------



## Mordecay

Ricochet crying because he is gonna get booked like crap on the main roster


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> Wait why are they chanting you deserve it at Black and Ricochet? they deserve what?


Deserve to be buried on the main roster I guess :shrug


----------



## Araragi

Deserve what? These crowds don't even know what they're chanting for.


----------



## rbl85

Punk_316 said:


> 'You deserve' what?


Main roster call ?


----------



## arch.unleash

You deserve what exactly??? Just fucking say thank you.


----------



## Mr.Tweetums

Yea, they both know that NXT and WWE are two completely different beasts and that this time they've had in NXT is something they'll always cherish.


----------



## Blissfit85

Mango13 said:


> What a fucking match :mark:


Snap


----------



## Punk_316

Black Cobra said:


> Deserve what? These crowds don't even know what they're chanting for.


It's all mega marks and geeks.


----------



## Mango13

Roxinius said:


> 2 genuine stars that Vince will undoubtedly fuck up


I mean it took him less then a month to fuck with Aleister's entrance.


----------



## SAMCRO

Mango13 said:


> I assume being called up to the Main Roster.


Lol no one deserves that, why should anyone be happy for these guys to be called up to that hell hole?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Some boo's for Gargano :hmmm


----------



## YestleMania

Disturbed? :lol

What is this 2002?


----------



## Even Flow

Toni Storm :sodone


----------



## ellthom

Toni Storm :mark


----------



## Mango13

Toni :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That new Gargano shirt looks awesome. He's had so many for an NXT guy. Mr. TakeOver, indeed and it's not even close.


----------



## Even Flow

It's too early for Dream to lose the NA Title, so i'll be shocked if Riddle wins here.


----------



## ellthom

Even Flow said:


> It's too early for Dream to lose the NA Title, so i'll be shocked if Riddle wins here.


Agree, would suck for Dream to not have even defended it on a single TakeOver.


----------



## ellthom

Mordecay said:


> Good match, but it is lacking something


I think because this match seems more matt based and technical. It's not as spotty and the previous match. Which is nice, I do like some more matt based wrestling to mix it up.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dream is gonna win via rollup or something, so Riddle can challenge Cole.


----------



## arch.unleash

I know it's probably not the time, but what is this praise for dream? I'm really curios, am I missing something here? I find him the most overrated wrestler in NXT history.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Hulkin up brother!


----------



## MetalKiwi

Hulking up !


----------



## Even Flow

Dream hulking up :lol


----------



## Punk_316

So, is Dream just a combo of Black Machismo, Hogan and Rick Rude?


----------



## Ham and Egger

I love how Dream channels Hogan in his come backs!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Shawn becoming a two-time HOFer tomorrow.

:banderas


----------



## MrJT

arch.unleash said:


> I know it's probably not the time, but what is this praise for dream? I'm really curios, am I missing something here? I find him the most overrated wrestler in NXT history.


He's ridiculously charismatic and his whole in ring style is a total throwback to 80's wrestling. How many double axe handles has he hit in this match alone? it's awesome.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This is the first matt riddle match I've ever seen where he isn't the crowd favorite.


----------



## ellthom

Showstopper said:


> Shawn becoming a two-time HOFer tomorrow.
> 
> :banderas


.. and Bret... even years later they are still competing


----------



## RKing85

oh jesus. Dream landed horrible coming into the ring off the german over the rope.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MATT RIDDLE IS REALLY FUCKING LIKE THAT !! LETS GO BRO !!!


----------



## Punk_316

How many false finishes do matches need nowadays?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

How do you kick outta that :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Riddle is impressive.


----------



## Even Flow

I thought that was litterally it.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Dream took a nasty bump!


----------



## Alright_Mate

What a sequence from Riddle :clap


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

I see what every is saying about Dream, but I think it’s overstated. He is fun with all the old school shout outs, and entrances.


----------



## RKing85

Dream has really improved over the last year. I get that young guys do that. But I thought he was really overrated a year ago. He was carried to his first couple great matches. But he can certainly hold his own now when he is in the ring with other good guys.

Some excellent transition spots in that match. That was damn good.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Riddle/Cole for the NXT Title coming soon :banderas


----------



## arch.unleash

This Matt Riddle guy is good.


----------



## Even Flow

Dream retains.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wow. Riddle to win the NXT Title at one of the next 2 Takeover's. Calling it.


----------



## RockOfJericho

So, I've missed the first hour due to a power outage. The end of this Riddle/Dream match looked amazing. How was the tag match?


----------



## YestleMania

Very good match, nothing spectacular but it served its purpose. I gotta say both guys are pretty impressive.


----------



## Mordecay

Yeah, fantastic match

Riddle, yeah, I finally see what everyone has said about him, breakout performance by him


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

D R E A M I S M O N E Y


----------



## ellthom

Okay, Riddle might have won me over in that match. He was great and hung really well with Dream :clap


----------



## sailord

Very good match also


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm ready for Riddle/Dream II!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YestleMania

RockOfJericho said:


> So, I've missed the first hour due to a power outage. The end of this Riddle/Dream match looked amazing. How was the tag match?


Amazing, it went about 15 minutes and it was nonstop excitement. Not sure if the rest of the show can top it tbh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

If Gargano gets called up (which he should), Riddle will become the most popular guy in NXT and the next Mr. Takeover.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

Riddle is amazing. I wanna see Riddle to retire Lesnar at Mania. Riddle said a few years ago that it is his goal


----------



## rbl85

Normally the women match will follow.


----------



## Asuka842

Dream the first man to successfully defend that title on a Takeover, props to him. Also two great matches so far.

So now will it be The Women or the UK title up next, hmm?


----------



## au4life23

RockOfJericho said:


> So, I've missed the first hour due to a power outage. The end of this Riddle/Dream match looked amazing. How was the tag match?


Match of the night probably. Fantastic.


----------



## arch.unleash

Riddle should've kicked the crap out of him after the match, he screams heel.


----------



## SAMCRO

Great match, Riddle was the most impressive imo in it, i really see him winning the NXT Title down the road.


----------



## RockOfJericho

YestleMania said:


> Amazing, it went about 15 minutes and it was nonstop excitement. Not sure if the rest of the show can top it tbh


Figures. I'll give it a watch later, but would have been great in real time. Stupid electricity. :cuss:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Showstopper said:


> If Gargano gets called up (which he should), Riddle will become the most popular guy in NXT and the next Mr. Takeover.


Cole/Riddle for the title is the next money feud, as long as bro can improve his promos.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Amazing match.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Asuka842

rbl85 said:


> Normally the women match will follow.


I wouldn't envy them for trying to follow THAT match. I feel like the UK title match should come next, for a change of pace.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

arch.unleash said:


> Riddle should've kicked the crap out of him after the match, he screams heel.


I thought that was gonna happen too.


----------



## SAMCRO

Kushida!


----------



## Mango13

Why would anyone from Japan sign with the WWE after they've seen what happened with Nakamura, Asuka, and Itami


----------



## Mordecay

KUSHIDA vs Kyle O'Reilly :banderas


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Time for Pete Dunne :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Dunne/Walter doesn't need to go long, give them 10 minutes of non-stop fighting.


----------



## SAMCRO

Holy fuck WALTER vs Dunne this match is gonna be fucking great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole/Riddle for the title is the next money feud, as long as bro can improve his promos.


I think Riddle can/will win it as soon as August, tbh. Especially, if his popularity continues. He's mega-over right now.


----------



## Mr.Tweetums

Two killer matches to start the show, once again NXT takeover knocks it out of the park. No way in heck Mania is gonna be this exciting.


----------



## Even Flow

Surprise, Surprise, the Women's match is the semi main-event as I predicted.

smh.


----------



## ellthom

Looks like the womens match is going to be the cooldown match before the main event


----------



## rbl85

Mango13 said:


> Why would anyone from Japan sign with the WWE after they've seen what happened with Nakamura, Asuka, and Itami


Money ?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> KUSHIDA vs Kyle O'Reilly :banderas


KUSHIDA vs Adam Cole :banderas


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Been looking forward to this match.


----------



## SAMCRO

Mr.Tweetums said:


> Two killer matches to start the show, once again NXT takeover knocks it out of the park. *No way in heck Mania is gonna be this exciting*.


It never is lol, every year Takeover is always leagues better than WM, from the wrestling, to the booking, to the build for the matches.


----------



## Mordecay

If this match rules as much as I expected to do the women are gonna be so fucked


----------



## ellthom

Mango13 said:


> Why would anyone from Japan sign with the WWE after they've seen what happened with Nakamura, Asuka, and Itami


A question I would like to know


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Showstopper said:


> I think Riddle can/will win it as soon as August, tbh. Especially, if his popularity continues. He's mega-over right now.


I'm thinking if anything moreso Survivor Series, Cole's reign won't be too short. It'll be average length or a looooong reign.


----------



## Even Flow

I'm really looking forward to WALTER's entrance.

I hope the fans sing along.


----------



## RKing85

my pants are already off for this next match.


----------



## RapShepard

Pete Dunne is a fucking gem, and WALTER is pretty great too. This will probably be match of the night for me. Hopefully no handshake, bro bump, or hug at the end of this match though


----------



## Asuka842

Say several prayers for Pete Dunne's poor chest, yikes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm thinking if anything moreso Survivor Series, Cole's reign won't be too short. It'll be average length or a looooong reign.


Depends on if they want to call him up sooner rather than later and how his title reign is going, I think, along with how Riddle is doing. If he's mega over in the Summer, I could see them making a change.


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> KUSHIDA vs Adam Cole :banderas


KUSHIDA vs Kyle was one of the best BOSJ finals ever though


----------



## SAMCRO

Ok its time for Dunne to drop the belt, theres no way he should beat WALTER here, no way.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

THE BEST BIG MAN IN WRESTLING, WALTER :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

WALTER :sodone


----------



## EmbassyForever

WALTER.


----------



## Trophies

WALTER with epic entrance music.


----------



## RapShepard

Mango13 said:


> Why would anyone from Japan sign with the WWE after they've seen what happened with Nakamura, Asuka, and Itami


I mean Itami had injury issues, and Nakamura and Asuka have done well. Are they the biggest things no, but they haven't had bad runs at all.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

I wonder if this will be Dunne's swan song in NXT as well?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

That theme is so basic but that shit is so hard


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This could steal the show.


----------



## sailord

Killer chops coming up


----------



## Even Flow

The crowd was disappointing there.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Showstopper said:


> Depends on if they want to call him up sooner rather than later and how his title reign is going, I think, along with how Riddle is doing. If he's mega over in the Summer, I could see them making a change.


That's fair.



Mordecay said:


> KUSHIDA vs Kyle was one of the best BOSJ finals ever though


Aye, I'm hyped for both :lol


----------



## Godlike13

Ya, don't get it.


----------



## Mordecay

WALTER has a great face, it fits his character perfectly


----------



## In Punk We Trust

That pop for Dunne :mark:


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> Ok its time for Dunne to drop the belt, theres no way he should beat WALTER here, no way.


Agreed Dunne had a great run, but time for a new direction


----------



## RKing85

This is by far the WWE Universe match I am most looking forward to this weekend. WALTER will win the title soon. I could see them possibly holding off and having him win it in a month or two in Europe, but I feel like it should be on this show. Dunne has been champ for long enough and there is finally a viable next champion on the roster. These guys are going to beat the shit out of each other. And it is going to be glorious.


----------



## Ham and Egger

DAS RING GENERAL, WALTER!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Bring Pete over to NXT full time after he loses this.


----------



## Mango13

RapShepard said:


> I mean Itami had injury issues, and Nakamura and Asuka have done well. Are they the biggest things no, but they haven't had bad runs at all.


Fair points.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

If Gargano and Dunne both leave NXT/NXTUK after this show, both rosters are taking L's tonight going forward.


----------



## RapShepard

Mordecay said:


> WALTER has a great face, it fits his character perfectly


Fucker looks like M Bison almost, definitely looks great for a wrestler


----------



## RKing85

Funny. They didn't mention Dunne holding the title longer than CM Punk held his. I wonder why they didn't bring that name up. haha.


----------



## Mr.Tweetums

Is it just me or does Walter seem slightly in awe of the crowd?


----------



## Mango13

Showstopper said:


> If Gargano and Dunne both leave NXT/NXTUK after this show, both rosters are taking L's tonight going forward.


I don't see how Dunne could leave NXT UK. I haven't really been keeping up with it that much but to me it doesn't seem like NXT UK is as established roster wise as NXT is. to me it seems like they need everyone they can get.


----------



## Mordecay

If WALTER was bit more muscular Vince would be all over him


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Why does every long reigning champion grow a beard when they're about to lose the title :lol


----------



## ellthom

Pete Dunne is looking more and more like a homeless guy every day :lmao


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Walter reminds me of Koslov


----------



## RapShepard

Man I wish I could see a street fight with Pete Dunne and Pentagon


----------



## MC

As long as Dunne doesn't try to do his Triple H-esc epic match, this should be good.


----------



## AllenNoah

RapShepard said:


> Man I wish I could see a street fight with Pete Dunne and Pentagon


My chest hurt just thinking about it.


----------



## Asuka842

Just let these guys beat the piss out of each other for 10-12 minutes and we're good.


----------



## Malakai

I haven't really been sold on Walter. I hope this match changes that


----------



## RapShepard

AllenNoah said:


> My chest hurt just thinking about it.


Right lol, broken arms and fingers everywhere


----------



## Ham and Egger

I can't wait till Walter hits his first chop! :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

DAMN!!!


----------



## Alright_Mate

Walter is fucking badass.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Walter is gonna kill him.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

It's like Walter leveled his chop game to the maximum


----------



## Disputed

at risk of stating the obvious, Walter is impressive


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WALTER is fucking gigantic. I think if I were standing on the other side of the ring from him, especially if it was a shoot-fight, I'm pretty sure I'd just start crying. And I'm 6'2", but JESUS.

:lol


----------



## Mr.Tweetums

Walter wird dich töten! Walter wird dich töten!


----------



## Mango13

0 chance of Mania topping this show.


----------



## Punk_316

Mango13 said:


> 0 chance of Mania topping this show.


What else is new?


----------



## RKing85

Dunne stuck the landing on the top rope double foot stomp to the outside.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Dunne legit stomped his ass!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Mr.Tweetums said:


> Walter wird dich töten! Walter wird dich töten!


Walter wird ihn zerstören!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

CHOP TO THE BACK


----------



## RKing85

WALTER putting all of his weight on the stack pin attempt. Those are the little things that separate the very good wrestlers from the great wrestlers.


----------



## Godlike13

Is there a running joke here with this Walter or something. Omg a chop! What am i not seeing here?


----------



## MrJT

now THIS is fucking Strong-Style...jesus


----------



## Mordecay

Brutal match


----------



## Ham and Egger

That stomp to the neck bridge was fucking BRUTALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This might wind up being MOTN, you'd think.


----------



## Mordecay

RIP them necks tonight


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Just too much brutal for me.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash

The amount of true WRASTLING on this show is overwhelming, and we still have Johnny motherfucking Gargano.


----------



## MrJT

Walter is a fuckin HOSS...great match


----------



## ellthom

This is a fight!


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

I don't see what's the big deal with Dunne or Walter.


----------



## RKing85

did the exact same wrestler off the top caught in a triangle spot two matches in a row.


----------



## Roxinius

Mysteriobiceps said:


> I don't see what's the big deal with Dunne or Walter.


Then get your eyes checked


----------



## MrJT

Clothesline from Hell...JBL would be proud


----------



## arch.unleash

These 2 are killing eachother, someone stop the damn match!


----------



## RKing85

Mysteriobiceps said:


> I don't see what's the big deal with Dunne or Walter.


Impossible that you are watching this match then.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This may go down as the greatest takeover of all time.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

Roxinius said:


> Then get your eyes checked


Dunne is a midget with no charisma, promo skills or not any special ring skills. And Walter is a big fat guy without charisma. 

Dream vs Velveteen was on another level compared to this.


----------



## Disputed

every match has been excellent so far, I love it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Yeah, I don't see anything topping this as MOTN. As many times as Johnny has done it before, this match is top notch..


----------



## Roxinius

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Dunne is a midget with no charisma, promo skills or not any special ring skills. And Walter is a big fat guy without charisma.
> 
> Dream vs Velveteen was on another level compared to this.


You're entitled to your opinion on Dunne and Walter no matter how wrong it is


----------



## MrJT

this is brutal i love it!


----------



## arch.unleash

This match is very different, and it's just fucking awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DAMN!!!!


----------



## Trophies

Dunne dead :sodone


----------



## Mordecay

Pete ded


----------



## ellthom

Jesus Christ this match


----------



## Mango13

What a match :mark:


----------



## EmbassyForever

YESSSSSSSSS!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO

YES! Finally, WALTER is fucking champion!


----------



## MrJT

What

A

Slobberknocker!


----------



## Even Flow

WALTER did it :mark:


----------



## RapShepard

I liked that powerbomb


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

**** 1/2 FUCKING BRUTAL !


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

MOTN. Doubt it's being topped, either.


----------



## rbl85

That powerbomb XD


----------



## ellthom

MOTN! Easy


----------



## Prayer Police

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Dunne is a midget with no charisma, promo skills or not any special ring skills. And Walter is a big fat guy without charisma.
> 
> Dream vs Velveteen was on another level compared to this.


Dream vs. Velveteen? You really need to get your eyes checked.


----------



## Ham and Egger

This was a sick, hard hitting, gritty, and brutal match! THIS WAS A FIGHT!


----------



## RKing85

That was fucking incredible. Incredible. The first two matches were both very good....this surpassed them both with room to spare. Bravo both men.


----------



## MrJT

Take a bow gentleman. Take a bow.


----------



## Mr.Tweetums

That wasn't a wrestling match, that was a BRAWL


----------



## Alright_Mate

What a match, that was captivating from start to finish.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Pete Dunne is dead.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MetalKiwi

Another great match, damn this is such a good PPV!!!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Some asshole was actually chanting boring at that hahaha.


----------



## AllenNoah

Got a free month of the network for Mania weekend.
Caught only this match and the Dream/Riddle match. 
May keep the network just for NXT alone.


----------



## RockOfJericho

NXT works so well because it has a little of everything. Different styles for different tastes. I ahven't been on board since the beginning and typically only catch the Takeover cards. Trying to catch up watch old episodes on the Network, but the Redemption era seems to never end (bleh)


----------



## Mordecay

Yeah, if the womens match doesn't suck this will be the greatest Takeover ever


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

That match was insane. Walter is a monster.


----------



## SAMCRO

What a brutal fucking match, i expected nothing less. Glad they had WALTER win, i was worried they'd have him lose and go to win the title in their 2nd match.


----------



## arch.unleash

My body fucking hurts from the amount of brutality I've witnessed.


----------



## RapShepard

And still selling the hand being hurt


----------



## au4life23

Walters music makes me think of William Regal.


----------



## Mango13

Mordecay said:


> Yeah, if the womens match doesn't suck this will be the greatest Takeover ever


It's going to involve Shayna and her mma buddies that suck ass. it will be meh at best.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

1 more match until Cole becomes NXT Champion.


----------



## Asuka842

JEEZ, that match was brutal AF, I felt like I was in pain just watching it. It reminded me of those old William Regal vs. Fit Finlay matches where they seemed like they were trying to murder each other every time.

And congrats WALTER, you earned that win. And Pete Dunne, LORD this guy has star potential.


----------



## ellthom

Womens match to once again serve as the cooldown match.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

That was really great - old school hard hitting wrestling. This show has been excellent so far.


----------



## rbl85

Mango13 said:


> It's going to involve Shayna and her mma buddies that suck ass. it will be meh at best.


If Io and Kairi can go all out then the match can be good.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> 1 more match until Cole becomes NXT Champion.


If Cole loses, we riot?


----------



## Mango13

Edge :mark:


----------



## Black Metal

Incredible match like I knew it'd be. Wow. That power bomb top rope finish. I have a feeling people will say the match went too long but it was excellently paced and both competitors are incredible so I loved they got time to work a lengthy bout. Probably one of the best matches on the weekend I am sure, if not the best.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Does anyone see that match being topped? I don't.


----------



## SAMCRO

Only thing i'd have changed with that match was was the finish, i'd have had WALTER beat him with the powerbomb, i know the splash from the top rope from a guy his size is devastating but i just don't think it looks very good.


----------



## Mordecay

WALTER :mark:


----------



## ellthom

Showstopper said:


> Does anyone see that match being topped? I don't.


Possbile? yes. 
Will it? Probably not

But hell if it does it'll be the best NxT live show ever.


----------



## au4life23

How many times we about to hear "The champion dosent have to be pinned to lost the belt"


----------



## Even Flow

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> If Cole loses, we riot?


Yes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The rest of these matches not gonna be as good as what we just saw.

:mj2


----------



## I am the Storm

Shayna, by far the best in this match, should retain. An excellent champion.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> If Cole loses, we riot?


WE FUCKING RIOT !!!


----------



## MrJT

Man I love Io...she's gorgeous and ridiculous in the ring.


----------



## Mordecay

Io or Kairi ftw please


----------



## arch.unleash

I've felt a new level of cringe when I saw THE MAN on my screen after that brutal fight.


----------



## SAMCRO

Cole vs Gargano could easily top every other match tonight, Gargano has proven so many times he can steal the show, and Cole can as well.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

WALTER, bravo sir. Bravo. A helluva big man.

And Pete Dunne, my God. My absolute favorite guy for over 2 years now, and he deserves the world and more whatever brand he ends up on. NXT champ, maybe??!?


----------



## RKing85

these poor women. Having to follow that.


----------



## Mr.Tweetums

I wish Shayna would retain but Io is gonna win it

Man after every Takeover I'm just left wondering why I bother with the main product at all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ellthom said:


> Possbile? yes.
> Will it? Probably not
> 
> But hell if it does it'll be the best NxT live show ever.


It'd be quite shocking.

:lol


----------



## Buhalovski

A little bit late with my post but gonna say WALTER is the closest we can get when we talk about that Brock Lesnar aura. What a madman.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I love me some Kairi Sane. She's so adorable!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

SAMCRO said:


> Cole vs Gargano could easily top every other match tonight, Gargano has proven so many times he can steal the show, and Cole can as well.


If I'm being honest, Cole/Gargano will surpass Dunne/Walter. The crowd will be more into based off of pure emotion and I don't think there's two better big match performers in the E than Cole & Johnny.


----------



## SAMCRO

As long as Shayna keeps this title the womens matches at Takeover will always be the only bad match on the card.


----------



## Even Flow

Mordecay said:


> Io or Kairi ftw please


Io for me.

Fuck Bianca, Shayna & Kairi.


----------



## RKing85

Anyone but Shayna. Shayna is the right kind of heel, the one I will pay money to see lose. Someone really needs to teach Shayna how to throw a worked punch. Belair is their home grown product, so I think they will put the title on her. A heel Belair title run is something I feel I could get behind. But like I said, just as long as it's not Shayna who leaves Takeover with the title.


----------



## Mango13

Idc who wins this as long as it's not Shayna. We need to finally get these boring as fuck champions that have had a stranglehold on the NXT women's division for years away.


----------



## Mordecay

They botched the music


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

I actually want Shayna to win here. Then go on to screw with Rhonda on Sunday. 


Has a 0% chance of happening, but I can dream.


----------



## rbl85

Mr.Tweetums said:


> I wish Shayna would retain but Io is gonna win it
> 
> Man after every Takeover I'm just left wondering why I bother with the main product at all.


Don't know why but i think Belair is winning it (i don't like it tho)


----------



## MrJT

Io should be winning this


----------



## Even Flow

If Shayna loses here, maybe HHH can stop having a hard on for her, and stop putting her in semi-main event matches.


----------



## Mordecay

Even Flow said:


> Io for me.
> 
> Fuck Bianca, Shayna &* Kairi.*


HOW DARE YOU???


----------



## MrJT

Fuck ya, Bianca is nasty with it


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Bianca is winning and I'm here for it.


----------



## RKing85

Io had as much trouble getting her mask off as HHH did getting the envelope out of his pocket.


----------



## SAMCRO

Io probably has the prettiest smile i've seen on a woman.


----------



## Mr.Tweetums

Whoops. Mask was on too tight?


----------



## Mordecay

Io's gimmick is Kairi's friend


----------



## Disputed

Io or Belair winning would be great, Belair winning is definitely likelier...worried Shayna is just retaining again though


----------



## MrJT

i revisited Jessamyn's Fappening pics the other day, that pussy is tore all the way up.


----------



## looper007

Have to give a ton of love to Walter vs Dunne, a damn war. No fancy flipping just a old school pro wrestling match. Walter came off like old school Brock Lesnar. That powerbomb off the turnbuckle, scary. Such a shame he ain't interested in been a full timer in WWE, the guy would be WWE's next top heel. Dunne is awesome as usual and that title run is up there as one of the best.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Solid but exhausting show so far. These matches are going long, I can sort of understand why they are but they are still loooooong. Like is tradition with TakeOver's now, we kicked off with a solid MOVEZ match. This match was bittersweet, Black and Ricochet have to be some of the more high profile mismanagements in NXT history. I think Dunne/WALTER was a victim of my own hype, I know that for story purposes it needed to go as long as it did but I think this match would have benefited from being shorter. MOTN for me so far is Dream/Riddle. Both delivered their best ever performances. These guys are the future man. I feel like in years time we'll be looking back on this match. 

Now it is the women, I am off for a quick break. Really do not care about this division at all.


----------



## Mango13

This boring bland as fuck bitch gets a Goldberg esque entrance? :beckylol


----------



## Even Flow

Mango13 said:


> This boring bland as fuck bitch gets a Goldberg esque entrance? :beckylol


Gotta HYPE Shayna.


----------



## arch.unleash

The new question should be: How big is Shayna's dick?


----------



## Himiko

Mauro Ranallo and his ridiculous puns


----------



## Mango13

:beckylol


----------



## looper007

Hoping Io or Kairi wins, and one turns heel on the other. I got to have a Io/Kairi feud before one heads up to main roster.
Think Bianca will win cause she's clearly the next project for HHH.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Good lord. Might as well shut this show off after the WALTER match if that is a sign of things to come.

:mj4


----------



## Prayer Police

cute, those two are cute.


----------



## Mr.Tweetums

MrJT said:


> i revisited Jessamyn's Fappening pics the other day, that pussy is tore all the way up.


Who the FUCK would wanna look at that wonky-ass body? She's disgusting enough with clothes on


----------



## Himiko

I pray they don’t ruin Kairi Sane on the main roster


----------



## Mordecay

Bianca is still shit at selling


----------



## Mango13

Mordecay said:


> Bianca is still shit


FTFY


----------



## looper007

Himiko said:


> I pray they don’t ruin Kairi Sane on the main roster


Sadly they probably turn her into the female version of Funaki. No one is safe from NXT from been ruined by the main roster, even the best. They ever took away the badass aura from Aleister Black in a few weeks and he was a big deal in NXT.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I'm sorry but FUCK THIS GET TO ADAM COLE


----------



## Even Flow

Mordecay said:


> Bianca is still shit at selling


Yep.


----------



## RapShepard

I didn't know Shayna was so legit disliked.


----------



## RapShepard

I fucking hate those corner stack moves


----------



## Ham and Egger

Good match from all four girls so far. I don't know why some of you would sleep on these girls!


----------



## au4life23

RapShepard said:


> I didn't know Shayna was so legit disliked.


Are you surprised?


----------



## Mango13

Yo, IO could get it tho.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

Lol, like pretty much every Takeover, they’re completely fucking the women’s match by putting it on after the best/second best match of the night. It’s hilarious!!!


----------



## Even Flow

Bodies hit the floor, you say Mauro?


----------



## looper007

RapShepard said:


> I didn't know Shayna was so legit disliked.


She's one of the best dislikeable heels WWE have got to be fair. She just has that heel aura to her and plays the bully heel better then most I've seen.


----------



## Mordecay

Match is not bad, but way below the previous matches


----------



## RapShepard

au4life23 said:


> Are you surprised?


Kind of lol, I haven't seen any bad matches from her in a while imo at least


----------



## Disputed

Himiko said:


> I pray they don’t ruin Kairi Sane on the main roster


I just assume whoever gets called up will be ruined until proven otherwise


----------



## looper007

The best stuff is happening when Io and Kairi are involved.


----------



## Mango13

looper007 said:


> She's one of the best dislikeable heels WWE have got to be fair. She just has that heel aura to her and plays the bully heel better then most I've seen.


It's not even heel heat for me, it's straight go away heat.


----------



## au4life23

Can we get the Io vs Kairi standoff already?


----------



## RapShepard

looper007 said:


> She's one of the best dislikeable heels WWE have got to be fair. She just has that heel aura to her and plays the bully heel better then most I've seen.


Yeah that's how I feel about her. She plays the bully so well, and her offense and look matches oy so well


----------



## NXT Only

Shayna taking every bump in her final match lol


----------



## Himiko

looper007 said:


> Sadly they probably turn her into the female version of Funaki. No one is safe from NXT from been ruined by the main roster, even the best. They ever took away the badass aura from Aleister Black in a few weeks and he was a big deal in NXT.




What they’ve done to the badass unstoppable undefeated Asuka says it all


----------



## Mordecay

Mango13 said:


> Yo, IO could get it tho.


I am not a big fan of her, but her Playboy photoshoot is fine af.


----------



## looper007

Mango13 said:


> It's not even heel heat for me, it's straight go away heat.


She's not everyones cup of tea I admit. Definitely doesn't help that she's been booked like Ronda Rousey in NXT by HHH.


----------



## Dolorian

Let's see if Io wins it.


----------



## looper007

Himiko said:


> What they’ve done to the badass unstoppable undefeated Asuka says it all


Pretty much have took away everything that made her special, to be fair to Asuka her talent and charisma alone is keeping her up there.


----------



## Mango13

looper007 said:


> She's not everyones cup of tea I admit. Definitely doesn't help that she's been booked like Ronda Rousey in NXT by HHH.


I think this is my biggest problem with her. Just because she is some MMA reject and HHH has a hard on for her shes been booked like the NXT Ronday Rousey. Then you pair her up with her even worse buddies and it's just like fuck off already lol


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

looper007 said:


> Sadly they probably turn her into the female version of Funaki. No one is safe from NXT from been ruined by the main roster, even the best. They ever took away the badass aura from Aleister Black in a few weeks and he was a big deal in NXT.


Same with Samoa Joe. Joe was a destroyer in NXT.
Now look what happend to his aura and where he is.
Just sad.

Hope Walter never comes to the main roster.
Dont want to see him losing via roll ups on week to week basis.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## I am the Storm

YES!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Fuck, Shayna won. Cole is fucking losing FUCK !!!


----------



## RKing85

fuck off with Shayna retaining


----------



## au4life23

FFS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bianca tapping?!

WOW.


----------



## NXT Only

Mango13 said:


> I think this is my biggest problem with her. Just because she is some MMA reject and HHH has a hard on for her shes been booked like the NXT Ronday Rousey. Then you pair her up with her even worse buddies and it's just like fuck off already lol


Meh I think that’s BS. Shayna doesn’t deserve any hate at all.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Trash


----------



## Even Flow

Shayna retains fpalm


----------



## Mordecay

I am done with this division :fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## SAMCRO

Ok Triple H has to be fucking Shayna or something, my god get this bitch off NXT already.


----------



## Mango13

Fucking boring :eyeroll


----------



## Reil

this company fucking sucks


----------



## Prayer Police

decent match, but why did Shayna have to win


----------



## RockOfJericho

That was a fun match. Really enjoyed the Sky Pirates. Haven't seen much of them.


----------



## Araragi

Why can't they just FUCK OFF with Shayna already?

:fuck


----------



## ellthom

good match, disappointing but foreseeable outcome :shrug


----------



## Buhalovski

SAMCRO said:


> Ok Triple H has to be fucking Shayna or something, my god get this bitch off NXT already.


He has that MMA fetish no cap lol


----------



## Himiko

Ugh. For fucksake, give us a new NxT women’s champion!


----------



## looper007

RapShepard said:


> Yeah that's how I feel about her. She plays the bully so well, and her offense and look matches oy so well


I can see why some don't like her, her style isn't for everyone tastes but she does her job very well and that's all you can ask for. People forget she hasn't been wrestling that long even before she hit NXT.


----------



## Disputed

it was a good match but it was never going to top what was on before it, sucks that Baszler keeps retaining

Belair is strong as hell damn


----------



## Alright_Mate

:lol that result will piss a lot off.

Decent storytelling in places, good showing from Io.


----------



## Mr.Tweetums

I do like Shayna but gotta be honest, she had no business retaining here. If she can't lose the title in a fatal 4-way when her cronies aren't even there for her, what else needs to happen?


----------



## Even Flow

Bianca has now lost twice in a row to Shayna.

This better end her saying she's undefeated when we know she lost in January firstly, and her getting title shots.


----------



## SAMCRO

Jessamyn Duke looks like some insect that was turned into a human.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

Yesss!!!!! 

Tap out bianca, and rid us of your utterly annoying “un-da-FEE-ted” horseshit!!!

YES!!!!!!!


----------



## Dolorian

Enjoyed Io but the finish...not so much.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Shayna is so boring.


----------



## looper007

Even I'm shocked she won, at least Io and Kairi didn't take the pin. But HHH loves him some Shayna.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Alright_Mate said:


> [emoji38] that result will piss a lot off.
> 
> 
> 
> Decent storytelling in places, good showing from Io.


I can see NXT Takeover New York being rated 4/10 in the rating thread allready.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85

Reil said:


> this company fucking sucks


I Don't think HHH wants to crown a new champ in fatal 4 way match. 

When Baszler loose it will be in a 1v1


----------



## Buhalovski

Now with Shayna retaining the chances of Cole winning as well are getting a little bit smaller, no?


----------



## Mordecay

Womens divisions are booked like crap all around WWE


----------



## Pizzamorg

I am here to soak in the fury of a Baszler retain. In fairness though, weird that all the titles are on the line but the only title that has changed hands is the one from NXT UK. The NXT Title doesn't count.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Great match by all four involved. Definitely wasn't a dead spot, they carried themselves to a great showing.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> I actually want Shayna to win here. Then go on to screw with Rhonda on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Has a 0% chance of happening, but I can dream.


Well damn, at least there's a chance.


----------



## rbl85

Alright_Mate said:


> :lol *that result will piss a lot off*.
> 
> Decent storytelling in places, good showing from Io.


At then end it felt like the most important thing was not the title but the Io/Kairi relationship


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

So...They basically just killed the NXT women's division dead right when they had a chance to right it. 

Like just....Why? This is some main roster shit.


----------



## NXT Only

When the hell is Shayna getting called up?


----------



## Chris90

Nice taster of Shirai/Kairi atleast, can't wait for an eventual 1v1 between them.


----------



## looper007

Alright_Mate said:


> :lol that result will piss a lot off.
> 
> Decent storytelling in places, good showing from Io.


Where will they go from here. I think Io and Kairi will probably be moved up to the main roster as a tag team. And they build up new faces for Shayna. They probably wait until Summerslam to move her up.


----------



## Ham and Egger

SAMCRO said:


> Jessamyn Duke looks like some insect that was turned into a human.


I legit laughed out loud reading this! :lol :lmao


----------



## au4life23

Should be a good match. I hate we all know the outcome tho.


----------



## SAMCRO

For all that is holy please let Cole win the title, i'm tired of Gargano, feels like he's been in every takeover main event for the last year. Its Cole's fucking time to shine god damn it.


----------



## JustAName

Even Flow said:


> Bianca has now lost twice in a row to Shayna.
> 
> This better end her saying she's undefeated when we know she lost in January firstly, and her getting title shots.


99% sure this is a spoiler: It won't


----------



## Mordecay

People saying that the match was "put on a dead spot" as an excuse for the match not being that good fpalm. Let's face it, they are not as good or as over, no matter where you would have put this match on the card they would have gotten the same reaction because of that


----------



## DammitChrist

Some folks who support a heatless/lukewarm Shayna Baszler retaining tonight are probably the same ones who complained about the DIY storyline being the focus of the main-event (when they were among the hottest guys of NXT) :lol


----------



## Punk_316

SAMCRO said:


> Ok Triple H has to be fucking Shayna or something, my god get this bitch off NXT already.


She's certainly his type


----------



## sara sad

I knew it.

fuck HHH and his MMA fetish. I can't wait till she fucks off NXT.


----------



## Mango13

The Raw Smackdown said:


> So...They basically just killed the NXT women's division dead right when they had a chance to right it.
> 
> Like just....Why? This is some main roster shit.



While I don't like the outcome as much as the next person, the division has been dead for years now.


----------



## Himiko

I don’t watch NxT that much, I don’t know how people can stand Mauro Ranallo’s commentating. He’s like a parody of a commentator, screaming at the top of his lungs and constantly growling and using awful puns. Stresses me out!


----------



## ellthom

I gotta admit 4 matches in and all four (regardless of the womans outcome) have been great matches.


----------



## Asuka842

I'm sorry, but this was a terrible ending. Shayna's second reign has done nothing but stagnate the division and they still REFUSE to end it. It's turned the Women's Division into the least exciting part of NXT by far.

Just have Shayna move on already. Also Kairi's never getting that belt back now is she? They really did sacrifice her as champion because of Triple H's MMA boner, ugh.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Cole is built like a 14 year old boy.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Great PPV. Loved every match so far


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Ronda has made Mortal Kombat and the women's division in NXT worse, the former with her shitty voice acting and the latter due to nepotism.


----------



## RKing85

Awesome video for Gargano/Cole.


----------



## Himiko

Asuka842 said:


> I'm sorry, but this was a terrible ending. Shayna's second reign has done nothing but stagnate the division and they still REFUSE to end it. It's turned the Women's Division into the least exciting part of NXT by far.
> 
> 
> 
> Just have Shayna move on already. Also Kairi's never getting that belt back now is she? They really did sacrifice her as champion because of Triple H's MMA boner, ugh.




I think they put the title back on Shayna because it was at Evolution and they wanted a title change, since they didn’t want Becky and Ronda losing their titles. 

And then I guess he just decided to try and milk this second reign as much as he could by continuing it


----------



## NXT Only

Cole wins or we riot


----------



## Ham and Egger

Damn, I don't know who to root for in this match!!!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Mango13 said:


> While I don't like the outcome as much as the next person, the division has been dead for years now.


And they had a chance to remedy that and they didn't take it.


----------



## ellthom

Mango13 said:


> While I don't like the outcome as much as the next person, the division has been dead for years now.


It's been dead since Asuka left


----------



## Donnie

SHAYNA FUCKING RULES.


----------



## Himiko

PavelGaborik said:


> Cole is built like a 14 year old boy.




It’s like if you put Shawn Michaels in the wash and shrunk him


----------



## Mango13

@MarkyWhipwreck get that thread ready :mark:


----------



## Mr.Tweetums

DISS RABBLE HARD, DISS RABBLE HARD!


----------



## JustAName

NXT Only said:


> Cole wins or we riot


Pass


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Okay I like that Iron man get up Gargano got on.


----------



## 45banshee

Shanya retains.. Yet again for the umpteenth time. Where the hell do you go from here. Really thought it was time to get the belt off her. I was rooting for Kairi to get it back. Her and Shayna have been going at it almost as long as Charlotte and Becky. Kairi's payoff should have been here imo.


----------



## Dolorian

Nice video package but I can't be bothered to care about Gargano.


----------



## ellthom

Shall I collect the salt jar now for when the Gargono wins?


----------



## NXT Only

Iron Man kit is fire


----------



## Mango13

ellthom said:


> It's been dead since Asuka left


Asuka was the first nail of many in the coffin


----------



## TD Stinger

Started late but caught up.

2 amazing matches in Dream vs. Riddle and Walter vs. Dunne. And the tag match an women's match were very well worked as well.

Time for the main event.


----------



## RapShepard

Himiko said:


> I don’t watch NxT that much, I don’t know how people can stand Mauro Ranallo’s commentating. He’s like a parody of a commentator, screaming at the top of his lungs and constantly growling and using awful puns. Stresses me out!


He's fucking annoying as hell, especially his damn voice.


----------



## Even Flow

SHOCK THE SYSTEM!!


----------



## RKing85

I've gone back and forth on this one. The story obviously is Gargano finally winning the big one. I would prefer Cole win it though. Asshole Cole as champ would be awesome. Gargano should be off to the main roster, but I think it's possible he is in purgatory right now with Ciampa out so he could stay in NXT a while longer. Cole promising interference guarantees it. Will Johnny overcome it? Gone back and forth on this one. My final pick is Cole. I hate 2 out of 3 Falls matches though.


----------



## RapShepard

Cole and that big fucking head lol


----------



## Even Flow

ADAM COLE BAY BAY!!!


----------



## NXT Only

Now UE fuckery, Cole needs this bad.


----------



## theced

Wife is down, mayday, she's sleeping but i'm up! Let's go Cole!!!


----------



## au4life23

RKing85 said:


> I hate 2 out of 3 Falls matches though.


Preach


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cole's got the cool music, looks, swagger, mannerisms. It's hard not to like the guy!


----------



## looper007

Himiko said:


> I think they put the title back on Shayna because it was at Evolution and they wanted a title change, since they didn’t want Becky and Ronda losing their titles.
> 
> And then I guess he just decided to try and milk this second reign as much as he could by continuing it


I definitely think they wanted a title change on Evolution. 

With her holding this long, god knows really. It was the perfect time for Shayna to drop it and move on to pastures new on the main roster. But he seems to think she has more left in the can in her title run.


----------



## Mr.Tweetums

Honestly can't decide who to root for here, both of them deserve to have the title. The original plan definitely was to get the belt on Johnny here, I mean why else would he drop the NA title instantly? Then again Cole needs this win to stay credible methinks. Regardless, looking forward to an amazing main event, BAY BAY!


----------



## ellthom

Cole certainly the crowd fave tonight lol


----------



## Mordecay

Crowd pro-Cole, Marky must be wetting himself :lol


----------



## ellthom

We're in Cole country


----------



## RKing85

this show has been 2 and a half hours already....it feels like it has been 45 minutes.

I guarantee I will not be feeling that way about Wrestlemania on Sunday. haha.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Gargano better win so i can see the crybabies complaining and rating this event bad because of the outcome.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

Don't watch NXT but hoping Cole gets it.


----------



## Buhalovski

Adam Cole is over AF


----------



## Mr.Tweetums

Good lord that crowd is hot


----------



## PavelGaborik

I can't stop staring at how tiny Cole's arms are. I'm actually impressed.


----------



## Mordecay

Adam Cole, great conditioning? He is a fat piece of shit


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

The ring is making as much noise as the crowd lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Cole needs to start being HHH's workout buddy or something. Get this man some roids!


----------



## Asuka842

Himiko said:


> I think they put the title back on Shayna because it was at Evolution and they wanted a title change, since they didn’t want Becky and Ronda losing their titles.
> 
> And then I guess he just decided to try and milk this second reign as much as he could by continuing it



The sad part is, the match overall was really good but I am so close to giving up on he NXT Women's Division until Shayna is gone, it's gotten that stale and boring.


----------



## RKing85

Mordecay said:


> Adam Cole, great conditioning? He is a fat piece of shit


I think you should maybe look up the definition of the word fat.


----------



## MC

RKing85 said:


> I think you should maybe look up the definition of the word fat.


It's a PWG joke. If you don't get it now, forget it :lol


----------



## ellthom

Man this main event put on the brakes


----------



## Ham and Egger

Not gonna lie, I'm not really feeling this match right now. It needs to pick up.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

I kind of feel bad for Gargano. They waited too long to pull the trigger on him and he's gone from face to heel back to a whitemeat babyface all without winning the title. That's some ROH booking.


----------



## RKing85

2 out of 3 Falls matches are like Survivor Series matches.

In the first two falls, moves that wouldn't pin you in any other match ever all of a sudden keep you down for a 3 count and then some.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ham and Egger said:


> Not gonna lie, I'm not really feeling this match right now. It needs to pick up.


Same, and that reaction to Cole getting a pinfall wasn't great at all.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Ham and Egger said:


> Not gonna lie, I'm not really feeling this match right now. It needs to pick up.


This happens with a lot of Cole singles matches. He's in a hot stable and has a hot catchphrase but in the ring I don't think he's much better than Cody tbh.


----------



## ellthom

:sleep


----------



## Himiko

They can’t possibly delay the inevitability of Gargano winning the NxT title anymore, especially not for as long as it takes for Ciampa to return. It’s now or never!


----------



## au4life23

Anyone else see the look Cole just gave LMAO


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Let him get the sweep


----------



## I AM Glacier

Ya don't see apron spheres a lot.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

This match wont be better than walter vs dunne or dream vs riddle.

For me a little bit boring.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## False Finish

According to absolutely dreadful Mauro Ranallo, 31-year-old Johnny Gargano's boyhood dream was to win the six-year-old NXT World Championship. And now I understand why JBL bullied him.


----------



## Mordecay

Technically well wrestled so far


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Kicking out of that.

:lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

Gargano is trying his damnedest to get the crowd into this match.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Weird feeling around this match.


----------



## TD Stinger

I hope shit picks up to 11 in the 3rd fall because honestly for the most part this has been fairly sub par.


----------



## RapShepard

RKing85 said:


> 2 out of 3 Falls matches are like Survivor Series matches.
> 
> In the first two falls, moves that wouldn't pin you in any other match ever all of a sudden keep you down for a 3 count and then some.


Facts, its like everyones durability goes down lol. Not to mention there aren't enough 2 falls to nothing to make the match unpredictable.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Gargano dreamed of being NXT champion when he was 8 years old? That's PROPHETIC! :lol


----------



## RockOfJericho

I just can't get into Adam Cole


----------



## Mordecay

Double superkick spot? That's new, at least for me


----------



## ellthom

okay that was a good sequence.


----------



## MC

Epic match. A true match for the ages. Legit hope it goes the full 60.


----------



## Prayer Police

Those two first falls was meh. This should just have been a regular match.


----------



## ellthom

okay now we're picking up.. slow start but we're getting into it again.


----------



## RapShepard

Should've been a different stipulation on the match.


----------



## Ham and Egger

THAT WAS FUCKING SICK!!!! Ok, they're finally picking up the pace!


----------



## I AM Glacier

Ham and Egger said:


> Gargano dreamed of being NXT champion when he was 8 years old? That's PROPHETIC! :lol


"One day. When I'm a grown up. I'm going to be wrestling champion of WWF. But it's going to be called WWE then. And I"ll be champion of their other side show called NXT and and and I'm going to win their belt and I'm going to be champion of NXT."

That's nice sweetie.


----------



## Prayer Police

THAT WAS THE HARDEST PART OF THE RING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Too many kickouts.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

The stipulation didnt do any favours.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay

That sequence :clap


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

See...match should be over


----------



## au4life23

THIS IS NXT. Fantastic 3rd fall.


----------



## ellthom

where was this energy before?!!?


----------



## MetalKiwi

Amazing match!!!


----------



## TD Stinger

3rd fall has been much better.

I think this shows that the 2/3 Falls stipulation was unneeded and actually kind of a hindrance for 2 guys who have only been feuding for a few weeks.


----------



## RapShepard

Showstopper said:


> Too many kickouts.


I feel like NXT instead of finisher spam NXT does kickout spam


----------



## Prayer Police

Let's forget those two falls ever happened.


----------



## MC

Glad to see the Panama Sunrise looks as bad as its always been.


----------



## au4life23

Johnny is winning isnt he...


----------



## RKing85

table 1, Gargano 0


----------



## Mordecay

Johnny too much of a vanilla midget to break that table


----------



## RapShepard

Orton's going to be pissed they stole his can't break the announce table gimmick


Prayer Police said:


> Let's forget those two falls ever happened.


That won't be hard


----------



## Prayer Police

That's a thick, hard-ass announce table.


----------



## Alright_Mate

HOLY SHIT, HE FACE PLANTED THE TABLE.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

:lmao


----------



## Mango13

I have been glued to the TV since this match started.


----------



## Ham and Egger

PCO isn't human, Ranallo. Get your gimmicks in order!


----------



## au4life23

With how much Gargano is kicking out we all know whats happening.


----------



## MetalKiwi

So damn good


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

They did a great job of getting the crowd back on Gargano's side.


----------



## I AM Glacier

This is very good and I"m enjoying it...
but this is like a parody of an indie match with all these false finishes.


----------



## RapShepard

I really don't like the way Gargano match endings go. It's like they ignore 3 or 4 good finishes got a shirt one lol


----------



## au4life23

This is awesome.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

I'm tired of Super Johnny


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Dat Hulk Hogan booking


----------



## Prayer Police

O'Reily was so stoked


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm just waiting for Candice to come out and take everyone out by herself, lol.


----------



## RockOfJericho

God God, this is amazing


----------



## SAMCRO

Ok fuck Gargano that was bullshit, he had no business kicking out of that. Fucking shades of Super Cena here with Gargano.


----------



## Mango13

This fucking match :mark: :mark:


----------



## MetalKiwi

Holy shit, such an amazing match


----------



## Ham and Egger

Ranallo is literally going insane on commentary right now. Why can't get that enthusiasm on the main roster!?


----------



## Prayer Police

what the FUCK!!!!!!?


----------



## ellthom

this match went from 0 - 10 quick lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

WTF, this is hitting ridiculous territory.


----------



## RapShepard

Yup another extra Gargano ending. But hey the crowd digs it so what do I know.


----------



## Mainboy

This match is MOTY for me so far.

Wrestle mania on Sunday has no chance of beating this.


----------



## au4life23

Coles loses...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Adam Cole :buried :buried

Ya fuckin done son


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

FUCK THIS SHIT


----------



## RockOfJericho

If we had just graded on the third fall, that would have been a 5 star match


----------



## Even Flow

FUCK THIS SHIT


----------



## Prayer Police

Johnny Cena

Would have been cool if Ciampa came and helped.


----------



## ellthom

Salt Incoming!!!!!







[/IMG]


----------



## Mordecay

That was ridiculous, but it turned the crowd in favour of Johnny and it worked.

Someone check on Marky


----------



## Ham and Egger

Gargano walked into the match without the crowd support and walked away with the crowd eating out of his hands. Congrats on your win!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

GARGANO IS FINALLY THE NEXT CHAMPION AND RIGHT CALL, HE IS STAYING IN NXT AND NOT GETTING CALLED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :YES :YES :YES :rusevyes :rusevyes :rusevyes


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

WHAT THE FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK THIS IS FUCKING BULLSHIT !


----------



## RKing85

what a show. Great night of action.


----------



## au4life23

100% Not MOTY because of the first 2 falls. Cant forget about them.


----------



## Mr.Tweetums

Jesus fuck, I have no problem with Johnny winning, except that double superkick/last shot kickout was completely over the top ridiculous superman. What a match.


----------



## RapShepard

First 2 falls were meh, the 3rd was exciting then it kind of got real absurd.


----------



## Trophies

Bruh :sodone


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

That match was great, what a fucking show.


----------



## SAMCRO

So in the 1st fall Gargano is easily put away with 1 Last Shot, now here at the end he's taken at least 2 or 3 after superkicks to the back of the head but somehow can now kickout, i hate this super Cena shit man.


----------



## Alright_Mate

That made Undisputed Era look like complete shit.


----------



## Algernon

Absolutely exhilarating. What a match.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Why do I even like pro wrestling?

Oh yeah... that’s why.

God I love this art form. 

I can’t remember the last time a match had me on the edge of my seat like that. I’m so exhausted from all the emotions I think I might cry.


----------



## PavelGaborik

What a show.


----------



## JustAName

Awesome match, right result, this story has always been about Gargano eventually getting the belt. Cole will have his day sooner rather than later because I doubt Gargano will be in nxt that much longer


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, I love that Gargano is champion. And I even loved the interference.

But damn, even I wouldn't have had Gargano take out all 4 TUE guys to win. I mean Cole will have his moment soon but for now.....yikes.

I'm waiting for Marky and/or Ace's epic rant.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Amazing third fall after two underwhelming falls. If anyone deserved to kick out like of finishers and fuckery like it was WM 17's main event it's Gargano. It makes sense that his character would dig deep and rise to the occasion here after all he's been through. Cole will be fine. It's Gargano's time.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That's one of the top three matches in NXT history, don't @ me.


----------



## Donnie

What a piece of shit. Nuking every finish under the sun, no selling big spots. Making the UE look like fucking dweebs. Killing off Cole for good. 

Trash


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

That last kickout was absolute bullshit. Two superkicks, then the Last Shot. Johnny should've been out.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

FUCK YES! GARGANO IS CHAMPION!!!


----------



## Asuka842

FINALLY, it's been a long time coming, good for you Johnny Takeover.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

GARGANO IS NOW A TRIPLE CROWN WINNER IN NXT!!! HE WON THE TAG TITLES, HE WON THE NWA TITLE AND NOW HE IS NXT CHAMPION!!!!!!!!!!! LONG TIME COME, LONG LIVE THE JOHNNY WRESTLING ERA!!!!!!!!! :YES :YES :YES


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole is done. Cole is fucking done.


----------



## Kratosx23

RapShepard said:


> First 2 falls were meh, the 3rd was exciting then it kind of got real absurd.


I feel the same way. The first 2 falls, I just wasn't feeling it very much, then it picked up, then they went full on WWE Attitude Era and just overbooked the living shit out of it.






I didn't see the tag match yet (in full), nor Dream vs Riddle, I will see them later, but I thought WALTER vs Dunne was tentatively MOTN. I was a lot more invested in that than I was in the main event.


----------



## Trophies

I mean, I'm looking forward to WM but I ain't seeing nothing like that on there. :lol 

Maybe Kofi/Bryan can surprise me.


----------



## SAMCRO

Wow so Cole couldn't win with 3 guys coming out and interfering, he couldn't win with 2 superkicks and his finisher afterwards, that was complete and utter bullshit. Gargano is teetering on Cena levels of superman right now.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

The only problem with the match is how Johnny won.
If Undisputed Era wouldnt have interfered in the match i would have accepted it but 4 vs 1 and still johnny winning?
Come on.

But stilll im happy for gargano.
UE should move to the main roster and help owens after wrestlemania.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MetalKiwi

A hard PPV to follow for Sunday


----------



## ellthom

What a great Take Over.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole couldn't beat Johnny with the help of 3 fucking guys.


----------



## Ham and Egger

So can the UE debut on Raw or Smackdown after mania? There is no reason for any of them being there anymore!


----------



## Himiko

Gargano taking out Undisputed Era on his own and the Miz taking out Sanity on his own this past week on Smackdown

Not a good week for NxT stables


----------



## Mordecay

The fucking feels roud


----------



## Prayer Police

c'mon, somebody throw the other into the stage-screens!


----------



## Bushmaster

Match was hype but way too many false finishes. I understand the crowd loves them but it just got too fucking silly in the end. Gargano literally kicked out of everything somehow, in the end it made the winner obvious.


----------



## TD Stinger

That is one kayfabe breaking moment I will never complain about.


----------



## Mr.Tweetums

And after this incredible show, 5 matches, 4 of them absolutely amazing, in a couple days we'll have Mania, 52 matches, 33 of them are gonna be pointless, 12 of them are battle royals, and the rest has 2 1/2* potential.


----------



## Himiko

Ham and Egger said:


> So can the UE debut on Raw or Smackdown after mania? There is no reason for any of them being there anymore!




Triple H doesn’t want Vince ruining them. I think that’s a pretty good reason.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

What the hell is doing ciampa and gargano there?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cryptvill

Great Takeover.
Shouldn't complain about the 4 on 1 advantage, it was a night for Gargano and it makes sense after NXT losing Ciampa. Gargano fills his spot and I'm sure Adam Cole will have his day very soon.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Okay so they spoilt it a little with that post match BS. What the fuck was that? Candice hugging Ciampa, Ciampa hugging Johnny, continuity where?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

These untimely Kevin Dunn camera shots can fuck right off. They missed so much tonight. Right BEFORE they hug you cut to a bunch of random fuckwits? Cornette slapped the wrong guy.


----------



## Asuka842

That was a nearly perfect show.* The only negative being the finish to the Women's match (not the full match itself, the ending).* But otherwise it was a brilliantly entertaining Takeover.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ace said:


> What a piece of shit. Nuking every finish under the sun, no selling big spots. Making the UE look like fucking dweebs. Killing off Cole for good.
> 
> Trash


Which makes the 1st fall look so fucking dumb, he lost to 1 single Last Shot early on, yet here at the end when he's taking all this damage, two super kicks into another Last Shot, but now suddenly he can kick out. Utter bullshit.


----------



## DGenerationMC

SAMCRO said:


> Wow so Cole couldn't win with 3 guys coming out and interfering, he couldn't win with 2 superkicks and his finisher afterwards, that was complete and utter bullshit. Gargano is teetering on Cena levels of superman right now.


I was actually ok with this. It was Gargano's story from the jump and this was the culmination. Babyface wouldn't be denied no matter what. I prefer the story being Gargano taking Cole's best shots and keep coming over them just trading moves all the way through.


----------



## Mr.Tweetums

That wasn't the character Ciampa, that was Tommaso Whitney right there.


----------



## DammitChrist

Johnny Gargano finally winning the NXT title in that thrilling main-event tonight :banderas

Seeing Tommaso Ciampa congratulating his friend was a nice touch too roud


----------



## Kratosx23

SAMCRO said:


> Wow so Cole couldn't win with 3 guys coming out and interfering, he couldn't win with 2 superkicks and his finisher afterwards, that was complete and utter bullshit. Gargano is teetering on Cena levels of superman right now.


I agree that they overbooked the absolute, utter fuck out of it, and Gargano was booked insanely strong at the end, but Johnny Gargano ALWAYS loses. I don't know what's "Cena" like about him with a track record like he has. He even lost the first fall clean to a relatively weak finisher. 

This was a year long payoff to Gargano winning the belt, after failure after failure after failure. They shouldn't have overbooked it as much as they did, but he HAD to look strong after all this. He just had to. If he's gonna be your champion going forward, you can't have the perception that he's a weak champion. This story is not ABOUT Adam Cole, this story was about Johnny Gargano. Cole will probably win the title later this year and have a feud with Riddle.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole.....is.......done.


----------



## safc-scotty

Pizzamorg said:


> Okay so they spoilt it a little with that post match BS. What the fuck was that? Candice hugging Ciampa, Ciampa hugging Johnny, continuity where?


It was a completely kayfabe breaking moment but I thought it was a nice touch - with the severity of Ciampa's injury who knows how long it'll be (if ever) they're both on the same roster again.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114351393677172737
:lmao


----------



## P Thriller

Going in I was kinda hoping Cole would win but that was done so well that I'm more than happy with the result, especially seeing Ciampa come out at the end. Cole played his role perfectly and Johnny played his role perfectly.

At the end of the day, nobody deserved to be champion more than Gargano. He has stolen the show for like two years now and needed to be champion. Hopefully Cole will have his time too


----------



## MC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole.....is.......done.


They buried every move he has. It's such bad booking. Hell they even made the rest of The Era look awful.


----------



## ellthom

I kind of knew Gargano was gonna win, all the signs pointed to it. In the end I didn't mind who was winning evne tohugh I secretly wanted Cole to win, but still happy for Gargano.

My only complaint is that ending, why was everyone just hugging it out? Looked like a cheap way to end the feud. lol. Still whatever I guess. Still a great Take Over.


----------



## Pizzamorg

safc-scotty said:


> It was a completely kayfabe breaking moment but I thought it was a nice touch - with the severity of Ciampa's injury who knows how long it'll be (if ever) they're both on the same roster again.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114351393677172737
> :lmao


Yeah I guess, I just would have probably had it like a dot com exclusive or something rather than sticking it onto the actual PPV. WWE really doesn't give a fuck though, I do get that lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MC said:


> They buried every move he has. It's such bad booking. Hell they even made the rest of The Era look awful.


Double superkick combo and the last shot. Johnny kicks out, what the fucking fuck.


----------



## JustAName

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole couldn't beat Johnny with the help of 3 fucking guys.


Not on this night, no. Cole isn't anywhere close to done though. He just put on an awesome performance and proved to everyone there he is championship material in the main event of a PPV, there is no reason he shouldn't get his time to shine with the belt.

They went overboard because they had to replace the immensely emotional story of Gargano finally overcoming Ciampa. They wanted to try to make it feel as close to as big and important as it would be if it was Ciampa and for that it couldn't just be Cole and clean, it needed to be a lot of extra's and if you listened to the crowd, agree with the booking/result or not, they were going crazy for him finally winning and Cole did his job to perfection


----------



## ellthom

MC said:


> They buried every move he has. It's such bad booking. Hell they even made the rest of The Era look awful.


Just wait until they get called up the main roster. You're gonna wish they were still on Nxt


----------



## Ham and Egger

This was a great show and the main event redeemed itself once they were on the third fall. Now I can look forward to going live to the G1 card tomorrow. Will be interesting to see if they can top this!


----------



## Asuka842

They did this same stuff during the Omega/Okada wars and most people loved them. Same with Cena vs. AJ. In huge matches, there's going to be a lot of big kickouts, that's just how it is these days.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I feel like if it was anyone else Cole and UE would have looked bad but Gargano has always been booked as the boy who doesn't ever give up. He is Captain America, that is his character. It is pure superman booking but Gargano is so easy to rally behind it doesn't hurt the same to me as when say... Charlotte does something similar. Maybe that is just my bias. I dunno. But I didn't come out of this thinking "wow Cole and UE suck" I came out of this proud that Gargano never gave up on his dream.


----------



## RockOfJericho

JustAName said:


> Not on this night, no. Cole isn't anywhere close to done though. He just put on an awesome performance and proved to everyone there he is championship material in the main event of a PPV, there is no reason he shouldn't get his time to shine with the belt.
> 
> They went overboard because they had to replace the immensely emotional story of Gargano finally overcoming Ciampa. They wanted to try to make it feel as close to as big and important as it would be if it was Ciampa and for that it couldn't just be Cole and clean, it needed to be a lot of extra's and if you listened to the crowd, agree with the booking/result or not, they were going crazy for him finally winning and Cole did his job to perfection


Don't you know? Any time anyone's favorites lose, their career has spiraled into a sinking abyss from which they will never recover and will be forever on the Pre-Show jobbing to Heath Slater.


----------



## Disputed

Nearly a perfect show aside from the early moments of the main event


----------



## V-Trigger

They made Cole look like a geek when Gargano kicked out of the UE finisher + the last shot. Holy fuck.


----------



## Asuka842

Gargano needed to win this. He's been "Mr. Takeover" for so long, been chasing the top prize but always coming up short for so long, he would not be denied this time no matter what, nor should he have been imo.


----------



## ellthom

Pizzamorg said:


> I feel like if it was anyone else Cole and UE would have looked bad but Gargano has always been booked as the boy who doesn't ever give up. He is Captain America, that is his character. It is pure superman booking but Gargano is so easy to rally behind it doesn't hurt the same to me as when say... Charlotte does something similar. Maybe that is just my bias. I dunno. But I didn't come out of this thinking "wow Cole and UE suck" I came out of this proud that Gargano never gave up on his dream.


yup thats how I look at it. It's very Daniel Bryan booking. And it worked for Daniel Bryan during his Wrestlemania 30 build up, think they were duplicating it here, being outnumbered and being the underdog. This was always going to be about Gargano and his journey to winning the title.


----------



## Jazminator

What an incredible show. My favorite Takeover yet!

I loved the finish. Sure, it defies logic that Gargano could overcome the entire Undisputed Era, but it still made sense kayfabe wise because it just showed that Gargano would *NOT* be denied - not on this night! 

Candice jumping into the ring after the match was such a happy moment, and that surprise Ciampa appearance at the very end made it absolutely perfect. No sense even pretending that Ciampa is a heel anymore, not after what he's going through. I loved it.


----------



## MC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Double superkick combo and the last shot. Johnny kicks out, what the fucking fuck.


It was a parody of a match tbh. No match should be seen as a parody unless it wants to be. It was so bad. It turned from mediocre to awful VERY quickly.


----------



## Jedah

Great TakeOver. Not quite on the level of New Orleans last year but the best one since then. There was one major flaw. Otherwise, every other match bar the women's match (shocker) was a match of the year candidate for me.

*Tag title match:* A great sprint and spotfest that was a fitting way to say goodbye to Black and Ricochet.

*NA title match:* I wasn't sure about this one at first, but it quickly evolved to tell a great story with some nice action. What I loved about it was how Dream came out as the cocky one but as he was getting his ass kicked for most of the match, the roles got reversed and Riddle started leaning heel. Tons of thrilling false finishes. Just great stuff. For me, this was one of the best NA title defenses yet, and the right guy won in Dream while keeping Riddle strong in defeat.

*UK title match:* People might have mixed feelings about this one. The crowd clearly came down from the first two matches, and this one was much slower than them. I wasn't sure what to think, but it evolved into a brutal war of attrition. Dunne and WALTER just battered each other in the trenches until one guy just couldn't stand anymore and finally, it was Dunne's turn to lose.

*Women's title match:* Good news and bad news. Good news - Triple H pulled the plug on Bianca tonight. It was the right decision. She's not at a main event level yet and this will give her time to retool and see if she can put the pieces together. Bad news - Shayna retains. Again. This is getting beyond absurd now, especially after her making the entire division look like bitches for weeks now, and all of it happens clean. fpalm fpalm fpalm You can tell the crowd is sick of it too with how she got booed afterward. So I'm guessing a filler feud with Candice in June and then Io in August? Either way, I'm not even sure Io takes the title off her now. _Why is she still there?_ It's obvious the other two aren't going to improve anytime soon. Again, this is beyond absurd. Meanwhile, Kairi and Io were the highlights as usual and fortunately they did tease some dissension, so I hope that will eventually lead to a TakeOver match. We only got hints of what they can do. In the meantime, I'll look forward to them vs. Boss N Hug while Shayna's reign gets overshadowed as it deserves to be.

*NXT title match:* Some people will hate all the near falls but what I loved is how it did everything to stack the deck against Gargano. The crowd was evenly split or even slightly in Cole's favor at the beginning but by the end, everyone was on Gargano's side. Great technical wrestling, and that ending with Ciampa was just superb. If you couldn't have him beat Ciampa, the next best thing was to end the feud on that note of forgiveness and pride in DIY. Well done.

It looks like TakeOver is going to 3 hours now? If that's so, they need to add another match or two. Aside from the opener, the matches went just a tad too long which took some away from them.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Zero chance in hell anything on the mania card touches this. Takeover takes over mania weekend yet again.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*People in this thread needs to remember that this whole thing was originally Ciampa and Gargano's storyline. Cole wasn't a huge factor until Ciampa went down with an neck injury. It's either some people here have short attention spans or they are just pissed off that Cole lost. Look at that ending, he had help due to a referee bump and still wasn't enough to put Gargano down. Ciampa has done foul shit to Gargano for a full year and he wasn't going to let this shit happen again. I am a fan of both talents but Cole fans should be grateful that Cole even got a title shot at all tonight because if it wasn't for Ciampa's injury then Cole would be wrestling in the mid carder position or not even at this takeover. 

Garagano was going to get his 2 year payoff as a solo guy in the main event. He was not going to lose another title shot at the NXT Championship. *_


----------



## ellthom

Walter v Dunne MOTN. That match was a brutal fight! Loved it .Probably going to be MOTY too at this rate


----------



## RiverFenix

Ciampa bit should have been backstage dotcom exclusive or something. Kayfabe should exist on the shows.


----------



## JustAName

Asuka842 said:


> That was a nearly perfect show.* The only negative being the finish to the Women's match (not the full match itself, the ending).* But otherwise it was a brilliantly entertaining Takeover.


Oki, so I'll sort of bite on the women's match here:

I don't think the finish/ending was bad, I actually thought it was about the best they could do considering they wanted Shayna to retain. The story with Io and Kairi losing the sight of the belt after they felt a bit betrayed by each other when they both had it won made them take each other out of the match entirely by losing focus of the other 2 competitors in the match for the most part.

Shayna submitting Bianca was in my opinion the right move, Bianca also sold it extremely well the entire time she was in the hold, looked like she was legitimately getting killed if you saw how she tried to rip Shayna's eyes, ears, mouth and hair out/off, whatever she could get her hands/fingers on while panicking.

I also don't think Shayna should lose the belt in a multi women match, I think she should lose it clean 1v1. I think she should be beat decisively because she has been a dominant champion and whoever gets the belt next should beat her straight up to elevate the title and put no doubt in the fact the better woman won


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ratings....

Cole/Gargano - *****
Dunne/Walter - **** 1/2
Dream/Riddle - **** 1/4
WR/Black-Ricochet - ****
Womens F4W - *** 1/2


----------



## SAMCRO

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I agree that they overbooked the absolute, utter fuck out of it, and Gargano was booked insanely strong at the end, but Johnny Gargano ALWAYS loses. I don't know what's "Cena" like about him with a track record like he has. He even lost the first fall clean to a relatively weak finisher.
> 
> This was a year long payoff to Gargano winning the belt, after failure after failure after failure. They shouldn't have overbooked it as much as they did, but he HAD to look strong after all this. He just had to. If he's gonna be your champion going forward, you can't have the perception that he's a weak champion. This story is not ABOUT Adam Cole, this story was about Johnny Gargano. Cole will probably win the title later this year and have a feud with Riddle.


Whats Cena level about him is that ending, kicking out of every finisher under the sun, it was ridiculous and looked like something out of an early 2006 Cena match where nothing you threw at him could beat him.

I'd be a little less mad about it had UE not came out and raked his eyes and hit him with their tag finisher, cause after that with Cole hitting 2 superkicks and his finisher thats what made him feel like Super Cena.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I get the problems people had on the main event. It just didn't stop me from enjoying it quite a bit by the end. 

Great to see Gargano finally get his big title win.


----------



## RiverFenix

Shayna retaining isn't terrible for a couple of reasons - I think we could get Io/Kairi as a tag team against Bayley/Banks at next Takeover. That would be worth Shayna retaining now IMO. Also I think Ripley is the person to finally dethrone Shayna.


----------



## V-Trigger

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> _*People in this thread needs to remember that this whole thing was originally Ciampa and Gargano's storyline. Cole wasn't a huge factor until Ciampa went down with an neck injury. It's either some people here have short attention spans or they are just pissed off that Cole lost. Look at that ending, he had help due to a referee bump and still wasn't enough to put Gargano down. Ciampa has done foul shit to Gargano for a full year and he wasn't going to let this shit happen again. I am a fan of both talents but Cole fans should be grateful that Cole even got a title shot at all tonight because if it wasn't for Ciampa's injury then Cole would be wrestling in the mid carder position or not even at this takeover.
> 
> Garagano was going to get his 2 year payoff as a solo guy in the main event. He was not going to lose another title shot at the NXT Championship. *_



You can have him win and not make the UE and Cole look like geeks. Come on now.


----------



## SAMCRO

And let me get started on that ending with Ciampa coming out. Holy fuck talk about just throwing everything from their 2 year long feud away and going "Hey its ok guys its all fake we're really good friends see" fuck that, Ciampa fucking hugging him? didn't Ciampa just try and stab him in the back for a second time last time they was on NXT together? 

Now he's happy for him that he won his NXT title he never lost? Breaking kayfabe can go to fucking hell, so sick of that bullshit, Ciampa didn't need to come out there, he could have done that backstage and not on camera.


----------



## Donnie

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole couldn't beat Johnny with the help of 3 fucking guys.


NXT is awful. 

Cole is fucked. 

Hope Riddle breaks Grapples face with the knee.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Don't call Cole up, please.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

V-Trigger said:


> You can have him win and not make the UE and Cole look like geeks. Come on now.


_*I get that, and I will admit it was wrong for them to be book that way. But I am just happy that the DYI saga is over and now we can focus on a new feud with Cole and UE. *_


----------



## Asuka842

Deeper thoughts:

-The tag title match was fantastic and it was a fitting send-off to Black and Ricochet. Although I hope that the latter is ok after that nasty bump he took. And this is the most that the War Raiders have impressed me in, well ever.

-Riddle vs. Dream was awesome. Both men were fantastic and seeing Riddle working heel was a revelation. Also Dream is the first man to successfully defend the NA title on a Takeover, so congrats to him.

-Dunne vs. WALTER, WOW was this match brutal, I felt in pain just watching it. It reminded me of those old William Regal vs. Fit Finlay matches where they looked like they were trying to freaking murder each other every time. And both men have star potential. WALTER earned his win and Dunne was a tough SOB, WALTER practically had to kill him in order to finally win.

-The Women's Match was a really good match, where the wrong woman won in the end. TBH I haven't been fond of the booking for the Women since Asuka vs. Ember Moon II, it feels like the division has stagnated and isn't really progressing, and Shayna's second reign is the biggest example of that. She was in there with three other women and they STILL had her win in the end. I'm on the verge of giving up on the division until Shayna is gone, it's that boring and stale.

-Gargano vs. Cole, a little slow at first, but it got amazing later on and FINALLY, after being "Mr. Takeover," after chasing the top prize only to come up short again and again and again, and after all of the drama and turmoil, Johnny is finally champion. Good for you Johnny.

I'd give this show a 9.5/10 personally.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole/Gargano & Dunne/Walter both started off pretty slow and that's completely fine. Slow burners are the best matches.


----------



## Jedah

I really don't get why people think that Cole is done. He isn't. He's going to be the next champion. Trust me. This was the start of the feud, not the end of it.

I told you guys days ago that this was always going to be Johnny's night. If you thought Cole was going to win, you were setting yourselves up for disappointment.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Shayna retaining isn't terrible for a couple of reasons - I think we could get Io/Kairi as a tag team against Bayley/Banks at next Takeover. That would be worth Shayna retaining now IMO. Also I think Ripley is the person to finally dethrone Shayna.


The only reason it's not terrible is because Bianca is even worse. Otherwise, this reign has been totally pointless and has kept the division in a dark age.

You're right that Io and Kairi should be competing against them in June which is an exciting prospect.

Ripley won't beat her. A monster heel like her isn't going to. The best bet now is Io in August but I'm not even sure anymore. It's very clear this reign is about one thing and one thing only - Triple H hoping those two worthless goobers improve so they can all be sent up together. And it's clear that isn't happening anytime soon. This can't go on. Something has to give.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The only hope Cole has is that he "gave" Gargano his first fall.


----------



## MC

*WWE NXT Tag Team Title Match - War Raiders (Hanson & Rowe) (c) vs. Aleister Black & Ricochet*
Pretty solid opener. I'd say the basically abandoned the tag rules after a while but most tag do that now. War Raiders showed some nice athleticism too. Ricochet and Black had a few nifty spots. But I think it lacked something tbh. That meaty section were you can feel the drama of the match. This didn't have that. **3/4
*
WWE NXT North American Title Match - The Velveteen Dream (c) vs. Matt Riddle*
What a match. Great dominant performance by Riddle, lighting up Dream with everything he had including his stiff kicks and big bombs. Only matched by Dream and his scrappy underdog tendencies. Felt totally different from the usual NXT epic fest. ****

*WWE NXT United Kingdom Title Match - Pete Dunne (c) vs. WALTER*
Really good match. WALTER looked great through. This was obviously a showcase for him and he made the most out of it. Used basically everything in his arsenal. He looked like a monster with his chops. Dunne for large portions of the match was pretty uncompelling. Wasn't into anything he did which is a shame because WALTER was doing an awesome job at dishing out damage but Dunne got me at the end with him finally clicking. That powerbomb towards the end was sick too. ***1/4

*WWE NXT Women's Title Fatal Four Way Match - Shayna Baszler (c) vs. Bianca Belair vs. Io Shirai vs. 
Kairi Sane*
I know Shayna’s matches typically has some detractors but this was pretty pretty fun. Had very little down time. Everyone was used effectively, even taking advantage of the partnership between Shirai and Sane. I think Belair using her hair to ram Shayna face first into the post was spot of the night. The finish was a shock to everyone and I didn't think the winner was the correct one, but it doesn't take away from a great match. ***1/2
*
WWE NXT Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match - Adam Cole vs. Johnny Gargano*
I've got nothing... Yeah


----------



## Asuka842

I'd say either Riddle vs. Dream or WALTER vs. Dunne would be my MOTN. It's a toss up as to which one right now.


----------



## TD Stinger

This show had 2 amazing matches in Riddle vs. Dream and Walter vs. Dunne, 2 other very well worked matches, and an epic ending with Gargano's win.

Had the main event cut a lot of the fat you could have had 3 amazing matches. That's what bothered me. Not Gargano beating TUE 1 on 4. Nothing like that. It's just that this match could have been amazing had they just stuck to the 3rd fall formula with a little bit of chain wrestling to start.

I did love the ending. Because even though they didn't have a match together, Gargano and Ciampa got to close their rivalry with a heart felt moment. And after watching Ciampa's documentary on the PC channel on Youtube, this moment hit me even more.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

9/10. If it wasn't for Shayna retaining, I might have given this a 10. Definitely one of the best Takeovers of all time. Delighted to see Gargano finally win the title. Mania weekend is off to an awesome start.


----------



## Mr.Tweetums

Gotta agree with SAMCRO that Ciampa breaking kayfabe at the end there was completely unnecessary. The only reason I could get behind it is if Ciampa was told his wrestling career is over, which is clearly not what anybody could want for him.

Had some more stuff standing here but merging the threads ruined two of my posts at the same time so w/e.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Welp. This was one hell of a show. I thought this was better than the last few takeovers and those weren't horrible either honestly.

The Tag Match was good. Makes me sad that Black and Ricochet are now going up to the main roster.

NXT NA Match was good. I figured Dream would retain as I feel like it's too soon for Riddle and I don't think there'd be anyone for him to face if he were to win.

NXT UK Match-Damn good. It was a brutal war and Walter came out on top as it should be. This really did so much for Walter as Pete has been champ for so long that it's a big deal now that Walter won it. This makes me really wanna tune into to NXT UK now.

Women's Match-Everything was good up until the finish. SHAYNA SHOULD NOT BE FUCKING CHAMPION ANYMORE! They had a chance to right the division but nope..Gotta keep that MMA shit going. Why though?

NXT Title match-Gargano won. And you know what? It was the right choice. Gargano has been fighting for so long yet never got the big won. This was his night and it was a damn feel good moment that you'll remember. Some say that it made the UE look weak but honestly that's irrelevant because again..This was Gargano's story and he needed to look strong as fuck. Adam and the UE did their job and their time will come. But for now....JOHNNY WRESTLING *CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP*

Once again..amazing show. As I said before...THIS was the REAL Wrestlemania because you know this will piss all over what they do this sunday.


----------



## Mordecay

If they were going to job out Cole at least they could have kept the UE in the back :shrug


----------



## Celphish

Really damn good Takeover .. I really wished Ciampa walking out turned his head aka Michael Jackson’s thriller with a sick smile to plant a seed on the return.


----------



## SAMCRO

TD Stinger said:


> This show had 2 amazing matches in Riddle vs. Dream and Walter vs. Dunne, 2 other very well worked matches, and an epic ending with Gargano's win.
> 
> Had the main event cut a lot of the fat you could have had 3 amazing matches. That's what bothered me. Not Gargano beating TUE 1 on 4. Nothing like that. It's just that this match could have been amazing had they just stuck to the 3rd fall formula with a little bit of chain wrestling to start.
> 
> I did love the ending.* Because even though they didn't have a match together, Gargano and Ciampa got to close their rivalry with a heart felt moment.* And after watching Ciampa's documentary on the PC channel on Youtube, this moment hit me even more.


Their rivalry didn't need a heartfelt ending, their rivalry was a blood feud ffs, it ending with Ciampa trying to betray Johnny yet again only for Johnny to be one step ahead of him this time was a good way to end it.


----------



## Donnie

The main event wasn't even a good AE tribute show, it was a HORRIBLE one. 

I've never felt more disconnect with a fanbase than I do right now.


----------



## TD Stinger

SAMCRO said:


> Their rivalry didn't need a heartfelt ending, their rivalry was a blood feud ffs, it ending with Ciampa trying to betray Johnny yet again only for Johnny to be one step ahead of him this time was a good way to end it.


Real life changes everything.

I know that Ciampa hurt his neck. I saw Ciampa's documentary on the PC Channel. I can't un-think that. I can't un-see that. I know how close Johnny, Ciampa, and Candice are in real life. So seeing that moment for a guy who for all we know may never wrestle again, that's awesome.

Was it the planned or proper end to the story? No. But you can't get that back. And knowing what I know now, I wouldn't change it. It's one case of breaking kayfabe I will never complain about.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Time to digest this madness of an event...

*War Raiders vs Black & Ricochet*
Match served it's purpose and they did their job to perfection. Your typical fast paced, hard hitting spotfest of an opener to set the crowd up for the rest of the night. War Raiders can bloody go in the ring, Hanson & Rowe produced another impressive display. There's been better NXT Takeover Tag Title matches but nonetheless they did deliver a high quality match. ******

*Velveteen Dream vs Matt Riddle*
Thought the match started quite slow then took a surprising turn when Riddle dominated, match picked up in the last 10 or so minutes, some of the spots down the stretch were fucking amazing. Happy with the result, it makes the title look more worthy now and hopefully this means Dream gets a solid run. Riddle is a terrific wrestler, some of his transitions especially are amazing, he'll get his time. ******

*Pete Dunne vs Walter*
MOTN. They gave me exactly what I wanted, a hard hitting war. These two had me engrossed from start to finish, there's something about Walter that I absolutely love, the guy has the "it" factor, he's an absolute badass. *****3/4*

*Shayna Baszler vs Bianca Belair vs Kairi Sane vs Io Shirai*
This result will piss many off but for me I think it's the right call. It's slightly too early to pull the trigger on a Kairi vs Io feud, that will no doubt come but both need building up a little better, especially Io who hasn't been in NXT all that long. Bianca Belair isn't ready to be Champion yet, so the only real outcome was have Shayna retain. The match itself had some nice bits of storytelling, Io delivered a great performance. ****1/2*

*Johnny Superman vs Adam Cole*
I wanted Cole to win, if Johnny was to win though then fair enough; however they decided to overbook the shit out of this match to the point where it was a ridiculous mess. Throughout the first two falls the match felt off, going for the third fall though it was as if they flicked a switch and everything came to life...but then the ending happened. To book the finish in that manner was absolutely ridiculous, they made Cole look weak, they made his finisher look weak, they made Strong, O'Reilly and Fish look weak. The drama was great but how it all unfolded just made Undisputed Era look like complete and utter shit. *****1/4*


----------



## Asuka842

Shayna shit on the entire division constantly for WEEKS and STILL retained and CLEAN. Aside from that being horrible storytelling (not getting a payoff after all that), it really does bury your entire division for the sake of Trip's MMA boner.


----------



## RiverFenix

The Ciampa moment could have happened backstage. It should have happened back stage.


----------



## TD Stinger

@TJQ and @NastyYaffa here's your next sig:


----------



## TJQ

TD Stinger said:


> @TJQ and @NastyYaffa here's your next sig:


:gameon


----------



## Donnie

Adam Cole no longer has a finisher 

Grappling Emote is now NXTCENA.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This card though, straight out of WrestleMania 17

An excellent mid-card wrestling match in Dream/Riddle (Angle/Benoit)

An all out brutal brawl in Dunne/WALTER (HHH/Taker)

And the most emotional match possible between the two biggest stars in Cole/Gargano (Austin/Rock)


----------



## RKing85

Best to worst matches for me
1. WALTER/Dunne
2. Gargano/Cole
3. Raiders/Ricochet and Black
4. Dream/Riddle
5. Women's 4-way


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Larry Csonka gave Cole/Gargano five stars, well deserved.

https://411mania.com/wrestling/csonkas-nxt-takeover-new-york-2019-review/


----------



## P Thriller

Ace said:


> Adam Cole no longer has a finisher
> 
> Grappling Emote is now NXTCENA.


His finisher is a weak shining wizard from a guy who only weighs like 200 pounds. Gargano kicked out of things that looked 10x more viscious during his matches with Ciampa. People need to stop thinking that every time someone loses that means they are "buried". This match had nothing to do with Adam Cole, it was all about the big payoff of Garganos journey and he needed to overcome the odds. It was classic heel/Babyface storytelling. The crowd was almost all behind Gargano by the end of that match so that means that everyone did their job tonight.

Cole will be fine. Hell Becky Lynch was jobbing for two years and it took them like no time at all to build her back up and now she is main eventing WrestleMania. People forget about this kind of stuff quickly as soon as the person is booked strong again. Gargano had to beat somebody tonight and I for one am glad it was Cole cause it was a fresh matchup and Cole played his role beautifully.


----------



## Donnie

FIVE STARS :lmao

World done lost its fucking mind


----------



## TD Stinger

TJQ said:


> :gameon


Either that or this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114332705825619969
Finally someone HHH doesn't tower over in these pictures.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Yeah nah Cole/Gargano was easily second weakest match, if not the weakest match. Super generic, nothing special about that match AT ALL. SUPERKICK :mj4

1. Tag Team Match
2. Dream v Riddle
3. WALTER vs Dunne
4. Cole vs Gargano 
5. Women's 4-way

Dream vs Riddle made me feel like a little kid again. The pageantry, the way the two men played to the crowd and the unrelenting pace of the violence - if it wasn't for the inexplicable segment of Dream getting his ass mauled that just felt kind of out of place, this probably woulda been number one


----------



## Dibil13

Great show. All of the matches were fun, although the false finishes (and superkicks) in the main event got ridiculous. It seems I have that gripe after most Takeovers but that's just how wrestling is now. I could do without but it's usually not bad enough to ruin a match. 

Shayna retaining will undoubtedly be the most controversial part of the event. My immediate reaction was WTF but now it makes more sense to me. As long as this goes where I think it's going and we get Shayna/Io in Brooklyn, I'm okay with it. Really glad the win was clean as well. The goons running in every damn time got so old.


----------



## Reil

Dibil13 said:


> Great show. All of the matches were fun, although the false finishes (and superkicks) in the main event got ridiculous. It seems I have that gripe after most Takeovers but that's just how wrestling is now. I could do without but it's usually not bad enough to ruin a match.
> 
> Shayna retaining will undoubtedly be the most controversial part of the event. My immediate reaction was WTF but now it makes more sense to me. As long as this goes where I think it's going and we get Shayna/Io in Brooklyn, I'm okay with it. Really glad the win was clean as well. The goons running in every damn time got so old.


Brooklyn? They aren't heading back to Brooklyn for NXT any time soon. The next Takeovers are San Jose in June, and Toronto before Summerslam.

And Candice is likely getting the next shot in San Jose.


----------



## TripleG

Overall, it was a very exciting show worthy of a weekend as big as this. Not everything was to my liking, but it was overall very good. 

- The opening tag was an exciting match to kick things off with all four men getting to shine. They did some tag team/multiman match tropes that I'm not a fan of, like the dogpile spot, but for the most part, it was exciting tag team wrestling. It was also a fitting farewell to Ricochet and Black from NXT, and it was good for War Raiders to win it here. 

- Honestly, Dream/Riddle was my MOTN. This is what happens when you have two guys with personalities who dedicate themselves to those personalities and connect with the audience. I loved Dream's entrance, and I loved Riddle heeling it up as Dream managed to frustrate him. It was just two great characters with different styles playing off of each other the whole time and I couldn't get enough of it. Their counters were pretty great too. Dream winning legit surprised me, but it was a good surprise. Also, his entrance was top notch, haha. 

- Dunne Vs. WALTER...okay this is the first time I've ever seen WALTER work so I was kind of excited as he came with such a reputation. Maybe my expectations were a bit high, but he didn't quite click with me. And keep in mind, I love big power guys. Vader, 97 Kane, 2004-2005 Joe, 90 Earthquake, 98 Goldberg, The Road Warriors....I like big power guys. I don't know, but he just didn't grab me here. Maybe it was because the match was too 50/50 and evenly matched. Maybe if he had dominated more I would have gotten sucked in. I also have to say that this match went way too long and got really repetitive. How many times did they go for the finger snap spot? How many times did they do the trading shots spot? It felt like parts of the match were on a loop or something, and this is the 2nd or 3rd time I've watched Dunne and felt his match went too long without having much of a flow to it. The bout wasn't terrible, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a tad disappointed. 

- The 4 way was fine. It wasn't much more than a typical multi-person match, but they did some cool things like the Sky Pirates breaking up each others pins and going at each other or Bianca doing the Double DVD (which Katie Forbes completely flopped at doing the night before at United We Stand). I actually don't mind that Shayna retained as I'd like her downfall to be a bit more exciting than just a thrown together 4 way. Still, this match was solid for what it was. 

- The main event...okay, i enjoyed the match and thought it was exciting, but goddamn did it get ridiculous at the end. I mean I made fun of Cena for his kickouts, but I feel like I owe him an apology after watching this. Johnny kicked out of a Flip Piledriver, no sold being German Suplexed on the side of the ring, survived outside interference that somehow went completely undetected by the referee, fought off 3 guys, and had multiple finisher kick outs. It gets to a point where it just becomes self parody rather than dramatic. This was bad enough to make Cena and Hogan blush. Like I said, the match itself was an overall good one, but the ending sequence took me out of it because of how over the top it got. Its a shame too as everything they were building over the first two falls and heading into the final minutes was pretty good and then it just became, for lack of a better word, "Indy-riffic". Still, it was cool to see Johnny win the belt. 

Although I could have done without the curtain call with Ciampa. Jesus, so two years of story just gets thrown out the window and we're supposed just accept that they're friends again? Also, the nice guy didn't finish last huh? I think Aleistair Black might disagree with that since Johnny is, ya know, an attempted murderer (or at the very least an aggravated assaulter). 

So yeah, I loved the first two matches. Dream/Riddle stole it for me. Most everything else was good, but not all of it clicked. Still, I'd call TakeOver a success and an exciting show.


----------



## AllenNoah

I guessed every match right except the Women's match. I had Bianca for that one.


----------



## Donnie

Tonight was NXT's tribute to Cena kills NEXUS. Only, Cena survived a DDT on the concrete, which he actually sold unlike this fucking asshole. 

I don't know how Emote had that classic with Cien last year, when every match since the first Chomper match has been garbage. Dude's brain has been broken


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cole can't ever beat anyone he's more over than :cry


----------



## Dibil13

Reil said:


> Brooklyn? They aren't heading back to Brooklyn for NXT any time soon. The next Takeovers are San Jose in June, and Toronto before Summerslam.
> 
> And Candice is likely getting the next shot in San Jose.


I meant Toronto. I'm just so used to the summer Takeovers being in Brooklyn.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

TripleG said:


> - Honestly, Dream/Riddle was my MOTN. This is what happens when you have two guys with personalities who dedicate themselves to those personalities and connect with the audience. I loved Dream's entrance, and I loved Riddle heeling it up as Dream managed to frustrate him. It was just two great characters with different styles playing off of each other the whole time and I couldn't get enough of it. Their counters were pretty great too. Dream winning legit surprised me, but it was a good surprise. Also, his entrance was top notch, haha.


This guy gets it. Dream vs Riddle was wrestling at its best: the juxtaposition of distinct characters and wrestling styles results in uniquely flavored sequences of explosive action. And all of that made even better by the fact that the audience was going nuts for both


----------



## gl83

Tensions mounting between the UE.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114380748637630464


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I mean yeah, just break up the Undisputed Era. They failed and I'm not interested in seeing them start over from square one. They failed 4 on 1 against a guy who weighs like 130 lbs lol. They can pack it up....

It doesn't have to be right away. Maybe a role reversal where Adam tries to take a backseat to Strong or Fish. But either way, the UE needs to end soon or switch things up immediately


----------



## Casual Fan #52

NXT Only said:


> Meh I think that’s BS. Shayna doesn’t deserve any hate at all.


I agree. Shayna got over with me during her matches earlier with Kairi. Shayna is a very good bully heel. She deserves a title run... but she doesn't need this long one that she's having. She's more than ready for the main roster and she should be moving up now instead of holding the NXT title and staying in NXT.


----------



## Donnie

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole can't ever beat anyone he's more over than :cry


I need to know how you gave that piece of shit 5 stars


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ace said:


> I need to know how you gave that piece of shit 5 stars


That may be the most emotionally invested in a match I've ever been.


----------



## Piehound

Overall the card had many things it did very, very well. It had a very few things, not so much..

Still with just 5 matches it set a damn high bar for the main roster to equal, much less top on Sunday...


----------



## Donnie

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> That may be the most emotionally invested in a match I've ever been.


:bjpenn That's fair. You do you, brother.


----------



## Jazminator

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> That may be the most emotionally invested in a match I've ever been.


That's awesome, to be honest. The best wrestling fans are the ones who are emotionally invested in the matches and stories. That's what being a fan is all about. Pro wrestling needs more fans like you, not armchair bookers who aren't happy unless they have something to complain about.


----------



## domotime2

call me lame all you want but i just CANT get over all of these crazy moves not ending in finished and people kicking out of everything! the no selling of stuff really took me out of a lot of this stuff. I know i know, people love this stuff, and it can be really entertaining, but it's just at a new level i feel like at this point. It's one thing also if you want to make one particular wrestler this "unbeatable machine" like Gargano, but it's legit everyone. 

I don't know. I find it a little boring


----------



## CM Buck

Don't expect a triple g type review on my end I'm legit too lazy.

The tag match was everything I wanted to be but it wasn't anywhere near as good as the previous standard bearers a low 4 seems fair 

Matt and dream was easily a 4 and a half for reasons already mentioned 

Walter and dunne kinda let me down. I expected so much more and it kinda dragged for me so 3 and 3 quarters 

Womens was a 3. I genuinely didn't care enough about it.

Gargano vs Cole was fantastic until the end and then the super shit happened. Less is fucking more. That was just ridiculous at the end. So I'll give it the same as Walter and dunne


----------



## Genking48

Liked Walter vs Dunne a lot. Kind of a hoss fight with two dudes just fucking each other up. The finish though. Ending it with a splash was kind of lame, it would have been fine having Dunne get pinned after the powerbomb, since that was awesome. But the splash, hell no, whoever made that the finish should be fined.


----------



## Lorromire

Tag match: 3 stars. War Raiders are good. Black and Ricochet are ehh. Pretty much what I expected.

Dream v Riddle: 4 stars. Wasn't expecting much at all from these two tbh. They did a lot better than I thought they would.

Dunn v Walter: 3 and a half stars. Was kind of a let down. Not a bad match, though.

Womens Match: 3 stars. Bianca continues to show why she's not ready. Io, Kairi, and Shayna did well, but seemed like a.. nothing match. idk. Something was off.

Main Event: 4 and 1/4 stars. Loved it for the most part and was gonna give it 4 1/2 or even 4 3/4. Then UE got involved and were made to look so fucking horrible. Then finisher spam after finisher spam kinda killed it for me. I'm fine with that stuff usually, but Johnny kicking out of 5 or so is too much.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TD Stinger said:


> @TJQ and @NastyYaffa here's your next sig:


:mark: :mark:


----------



## CM Rom

domotime2 said:


> call me lame all you want but i just CANT get over all of these crazy moves not ending in finished and people kicking out of everything! the no selling of stuff really took me out of a lot of this stuff. I know i know, people love this stuff, and it can be really entertaining, but it's just at a new level i feel like at this point. It's one thing also if you want to make one particular wrestler this "unbeatable machine" like Gargano, but it's legit everyone.
> 
> I don't know. I find it a little boring



Man, same. It goes exactly the same for New Japan. I LOVE New Japan, but there are just some sequences like in the Cole/Gargano match where I was like COME ON, how could you possibly kick out of that?!


----------



## omni009

Just finished watching. Haven't had time to read the reactions but for me while it was all really good, the best match was surprisingly (for me at least) Dream/Riddle. And even though I love Gargano, the ending of that match was just too much. It's another one of those NXT things where they keep throwing potential finishes at you as if each one makes the match better just by being there. 

Dream/Riddle was great not just because of the match, but because they knew exactly when to end it. Gargano/Cole did not. Great show though!


----------



## MC

Ace said:


> FIVE STARS :lmao
> 
> World done lost its fucking mind


People will praise anything that has a long series of kick outs, even if the entire match is very mediocre. Just the way it is nowadays, people only care about a closing stretch without taking in account the build up to that spot. Even then, the finishing stretch was nothing but kick outs only an absolutely ridiculous scale. If you're invested in what ever the story with Gargano is, since they keep changing their minds, I can see why some may be into it but objectively, it was awful. It was laughable at how many kick outs there were. There more than 10 kick outs including Gargano taking the Era's double team finisher as well as the last shot and still kicking out. Ludicrous, truly. It was way worse than anything Cena did and way worse than what people, rightly, critisised Roman vs Brock at WM 34 for. But will some people see it the same way? Probably not because they like Gargano. Ugh


----------



## Donnie

MC said:


> People will praise anything that has a long series of kick outs, even if the entire match is very mediocre. Just the way it is nowadays, people only care about a closing stretch without taking in account the build up to that spot. Even then, the finishing stretch was nothing but kick outs only an absolutely ridiculous scale. If you're invested in what ever the story with Gargano is, since they keep changing their minds, I can see why some may be into it but objectively, it was awful. It was laughable at how many kick outs there were. There more than 10 kick outs including Gargano taking the Era's double team finisher as well as the last shot and still kicking out. Ludicrous, truly. It was way worse than anything Cena did and way worse than what people, rightly, critisised Roman vs Brock at WM 34 for. But will some people see it the same way? Probably not because they like Gargano. Ugh


:clap 

Last year Roman kicked out of 5 F-5's, and got fucking crucified for it. Despite actually selling it, which Johnny didn't do.

9 Years ago Cena took a DDT onto the concrete, which he sold. (Unlike Johnny did) Beat one member of the Nexus, sold again until he got a flash FU and STFU to win. He got, and still does, fucking crucified for it.

Johnny takes 6/7 superkicks. A Panama Sunrise. Chasing the Dragon. Fairy Tale ending through a table which sent him to the concrete. A few Last Shots, and he survives ALL OF IT. And somehow doesn't get fucking crucified for all of this. 

The bias for this asshole (and Cole, who I love but he's got blood on his hands as well) is mind blowing. Like, almost hero worship type of stuff. 

That was one of the worst matches I've ever seen, and any time I say it sucked I get fucking crucified for it. I'm a big boy, and I can handle it. But, my goodness is it making me feel more and more disconnected from the fanbase than ever before.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Cole vs Gargano was no different to Miz vs Sanity on Tuesday.

Miz overcame three guys, fans were then classing it as shit and saying Sanity got buried.

Gargano overcame four guys but as this is NXT, you have fans saying the match was a five star classic and Undisputed Era will be fine.

Last night was main roster levels of bullshit, if Undisputed Era get called up as a team and are booked in the same manner they won't last five minutes.


----------



## MC

Ace said:


> :clap
> 
> Last year Roman kicked out of 5 F-5's, and got fucking crucified for it. Despite actually selling it, which Johnny didn't do.
> 
> 9 Years ago Cena took a DDT onto the concrete, which he sold. (Unlike Johnny did) Beat one member of the Nexus, sold again until he got a flash FU and STFU to win. He got, and still does, fucking crucified for it.
> 
> Johnny takes 6/7 superkicks. A Panama Sunrise. Chasing the Dragon. Fairy Tale ending through a table which sent him to the concrete. A few Last Shots, and he survives ALL OF IT. And somehow doesn't get fucking crucified for all of this.
> 
> The bias for this asshole (and Cole, who I love but he's got blood on his hands as well) is mind blowing. Like, almost hero worship type of stuff.
> 
> That was one of the worst matches I've ever seen, and any time I say it sucked I get fucking crucified for it. I'm a big boy, and I can handle it. But, my goodness is it making me feel more and more disconnected from the fanbase than ever before.


Of course it's bias. People will never admit their perfect wrestlers are just as culpable than guys like Roman Reigns for the most stupid of stuff. Even prime All Japan didn't have this amount of kick outs as this match did. How embarrassing.


----------



## validreasoning

Csonka gave event 10/10 https://411mania.com/wrestling/csonkas-nxt-takeover-new-york-2019-review/

9.5 is highest I have seen him give for WK11 and Takeover New Orleans.


----------



## RiverFenix

Not to defend the finisher spam no-selling from Gargano completely, but it was a culmination of a 2 yr story line arc (as best wwe could do late with Ciampa injury - it was still part of the Gargano story). I've called out Gargano/Ciampa matches for going too far with kickouts in the past and will completely agree that it was/is too much again and an obvious crutch to the Gargano character that will be his doom come his main roster call-up when he's jobbing to a single finisher in a 3 minute television match.


----------



## Piers

So happy for Gargano, always nice to see the better wrestler win.


----------



## V-Trigger

I still laugh at that Gargano/Ciampa match that ended up with a DDT into the wood after Ciampa didn't sold Gargano offense for like 5 minutes straight. Those two guys can't sell for shit.


----------



## Lord Trigon

Had the TV to myself for a change and as a result this was the first Takeover I managed to watch from start to finish live, amazing show overall - a few nitpicks that bothered me but to take it as a whole I had a great night losing my Takeover virginity so to speak.

Loved the opener, high octane featuring 4 guys I love.

NA title was a pleasant surprise, I actually thought that was going to disappoint but it turned out to be thoroughly entertaining.

I've never bought into Walter and tbh I'm still not 100% sold but I did enjoy this brawl, I hope to see Pete Dunne called up this year as I would love a feud with Bryan.

Wasn't that arm stomp Shayna delivered to Bianca the same that not only injured Dakota but gave her PTSD as well? The one Bianca barely sold and showed no lingering effects of? Other than that I loved Kairi and Io's performances here, I wasn't even bothered by the result - I''l wait and see what happens from here.

Okay the NXT title match got super indulgent, that I will admit but I did get pretty damn invested in the action. I hope the kick out spamming was simply due to this being Johnny's long-awaited coronation and not a sign of things to come. I am not worried about Cole tonight was about him putting a guy over, it was Johnny's night - I'm sure Cole's will come next.


----------



## TJQ

I love Velveteen Dream, he's an absolute treat to watch. However, Mauro just calling him "The American Meme" actually just almost made me vomit.


----------



## Donnie

Mauro was on another level of awful last night.


----------



## Asuka842

While I can see why some people didn't like the ending of the NXT Title match, didn't most people love it when Cena and AJ kicked out of/survived pretty much every big move that the other has during their matches?


----------



## Disputed

Ace said:


> :clap
> 
> Last year Roman kicked out of 5 F-5's, and got fucking crucified for it. Despite actually selling it, which Johnny didn't do.
> 
> 9 Years ago Cena took a DDT onto the concrete, which he sold. (Unlike Johnny did) Beat one member of the Nexus, sold again until he got a flash FU and STFU to win. He got, and still does, fucking crucified for it.
> 
> Johnny takes 6/7 superkicks. A Panama Sunrise. Chasing the Dragon. Fairy Tale ending through a table which sent him to the concrete. A few Last Shots, and he survives ALL OF IT. And somehow doesn't get fucking crucified for all of this.
> 
> The bias for this asshole (and Cole, who I love but he's got blood on his hands as well) is mind blowing. Like, almost hero worship type of stuff.
> 
> That was one of the worst matches I've ever seen, and any time I say it sucked I get fucking crucified for it. I'm a big boy, and I can handle it. But, my goodness is it making me feel more and more disconnected from the fanbase than ever before.


I didn't dislike it as much as you but a lot of what youre saying is true, not to mention Gargano got pinned for the first fall after a single finisher which made it even weirder. But I admit, I was out of my seat when Gargano kicked out of the two superkicks into last shot

Cole will be fine though, at least while he's still in NXT where its a known thing that Gargano kicks out of everything


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I see the main event getting a small bit of flack, for the kick-outs and whatnot. Honestly, they might've went overboard with Gargano kicking out of everything but you can't replicate that kind of emotion in that match. For me as the nearfalls began to happen they became more and more believable each time and that's all I can ask for, true uncertainty in a match where I don't know who's going to win. The match had me on the edge of my seat. That was a wrestling match that made me feel like a kid again. One of the best matches I've ever witnessed.


----------



## RiverFenix

Mauro is great and is the best PBP guy in the business right now by far. He adds to the in-ring action and can sell the drama and his excitement.


----------



## J-B

I enjoyed the main event, I really expected Cole to win the Championship so when Gargano kicked out of the Last Shot towards the end I was in a little bit of shock. I dunno why HHH always insists on there being hugs and kisses and flowers at the end of shows but in this case I kinda liked it. 

Women's match was better than expected. Dunne vs WALTER was alright but dragged on for like 8-10 minutes too long for me. It had some "holy shit" spots but I'm not exactly a huge Pete Dunne fan, he's a good in ring performer but he's bloody awful as a talker. Toning down the brummie accent would help, it gets on my nerves. 

Enjoyed the show though!


----------



## Jedah

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I see the main event getting a small bit of flack, for the kick-outs and whatnot. Honestly, they might've went overboard with Gargano kicking out of everything but you can't replicate that kind of emotion in that match. For me as the nearfalls began to happen they became more and more believable each time and that's all I can ask for, true uncertainty in a match where I don't know who's going to win. The match had me on the edge of my seat. That was a wrestling match that made me feel like a kid again. One of the best matches I've ever witnessed.


Agreed. Under normal circumstances I would have called it insane, but this was always going to be Johnny's cathartic night. If Ciampa wasn't available for him to win the title off of, they needed to stack the deck against him as much as possible to create that catharsis and they did that at the end of the match.

Logically it was ridiculous, but as far as an emotional experience which is what actually matters, it was well done.

If that sort of stuff continues it's a problem, but this was the right place and time for it.


----------



## grecefar

Tag team match was awesome, but it was a knowing result, now is time for ricochet and black full time in raw/sm, I for god sake break them up.

Riddle was impressive, finally showing his worth but I'm happy that dream retained, I'm looking forward to a second match between them.

The first time I saw WALTER I thought he is just a lars sullivan but with less bodyhair, but this guy is a true monster and that match with dunn was amazing, I really like dunn but really it was time to drop the belt and I'm 100% behind WALTER.

It hurts when Io and Kairi started to fight each other ;-; but what the hell with shayna retaining?, so ronda isn't leaving?, this was a perfect chance to call shaina up after ronda leaves.

The final match?, it was great at the beginning but then it became bullshit with super gargano, adam should've won.


----------



## Jedah

Shayna probably retained because those other two worthless wastes of space haven't improved one iota and Triple H for some bizarre reason is reluctant to separate them by calling Shayna up before they're ready.

At some point, something's gotta give. It's clear that those two aren't going to improve anytime soon. The best bet now is Io taking the title from her in August, but even that's uncertain. What a fucking dumpster fire of a division.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

Poor Ricochet. I don't think he ever got the chance to challenge for the NXT title before being called up lol.

Think if he was a heel and Cole was a face, then he would've been given this match against Johnny.


----------



## Jedah

Ricochet vs. Ciampa would've been fire. Such a shame.


----------



## TJQ

Mauro's commentary is legitimately painful to listen to, jesus christ.

edit: to make it even worse I'm about to listen to him babble over an Adam Cole and Johnny Gargano match. Why do I do this to myself?


----------



## Donnie

TJQ said:


> Mauro's commentary is legitimately painful to listen to, jesus christ.
> 
> edit: to make it even worse I'm about to listen to him babble over an Adam Cole and Johnny Gargano match. Why do I do this to myself?


:lmao

It's even worse than you think its going to be :mj2


----------



## TJQ

Ace said:


> :lmao
> 
> It's even worse than you think its going to be :mj2


Well, watching Adam Cole and VERY DRAMATIC STORY TELLING JOHNATHON together for 40 minutes is just about the worst thing I can think of, the only way to make it worse would be to add Marty Scurll into the match. My expectations are beyond comedically low.

edit: so far this entire match has been chin locks and both of them laying down, this is some incredibly interesting professional wrestling on display.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

I don't know how anyone can hate on Mauro Ranallo, he's literally the best commentator in the WWE. I like how he does his best to include pop culture references that aren't 20 years old dated. WWE needs more people like that. "The American Meme" is too far but otherwise I don't know how people can hate on Mauro unless they don't like passion



-----------------------------

Now lemme get into my nitpicky shit. I LOVED Dunne vs WALTER. I thought the length was appropriate and I thought it was one of the more realistically booked fights WWE has done in a long time. This guy had the belt for like 700 days so he's not just going to roll over and die. Dunne had to show why he was such an ferocious champion on offense and why his fighting spirit was so strong on defense. WALTER had to outlast the kayfabe strongest champion in the WWE. Both men sold their roles extremely well. The pace wasn't lightening fast throughout but it never felt sluggish when slowing down, it felt more intentional and brutal. I thought these guys actually kinda put up a masterclass. Their emotions were dynamic and their selling was on point.

But that fucking ending though... A splash :swaggyp why?? A match that brutal and intentional and you end it with a splash from the monster guy? That was dumb as fuckkkkkk


----------



## Laughable Chimp

Ibushi Is God said:


> I don't know how anyone can hate on Mauro Ranallo, he's literally the best commentator in the WWE. I like how he does his best to include pop culture references that aren't 20 years old dated. WWE needs more people like that. "The American Meme" is too far but otherwise I don't know how people can hate on Mauro unless they don't like passion
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> Now lemme get into my nitpicky shit. I LOVED Dunne vs WALTER. I thought the length was appropriate and I thought it was one of the more realistically booked fights WWE has done in a long time. This guy had the belt for like 700 days so he's not just going to roll over and die. Dunne had to show why he was such an ferocious champion on offense and why his fighting spirit was so strong on defense. WALTER had to outlast the kayfabe strongest champion in the WWE. Both men sold their roles extremely well. The pace wasn't lightening fast throughout but it never felt sluggish when slowing down, it felt more intentional and brutal. I thought these guys actually kinda put up a masterclass. Their emotions were dynamic and their selling was on point.
> 
> But that fucking ending though... A splash :swaggyp why?? A match that brutal and intentional and you end it with a splash from the monster guy? That was dumb as fuckkkkkk


Its a 300 pound guy doing a splash, that usually finishes a match.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Laughable Chimp said:


> Its a 300 pound guy doing a splash, that usually finishes a match.


I'm not saying the physics of it didn't make sense. I'm saying it didn't fit the tone of the match at all


----------



## TJQ

Ibushi Is God said:


> I don't know how anyone can hate on Mauro Ranallo, he's literally the best commentator in the WWE. I like how he does his best to include pop culture references that aren't 20 years old dated. WWE needs more people like that. "The American Meme" is too far but otherwise I don't know how people can hate on Mauro unless they don't like passion


His passion is good, it's what he says that makes me want to headbutt a steak knife. If he could not passionately speak his way through the week's twitter trends then all would be fine.


----------



## Mr.Tweetums

Ibushi Is God said:


> I'm not saying the physics of it didn't make sense. I'm saying it didn't fit the tone of the match at all


It did however fit the tone of Walter having to just about literally kill Dunne to pry the title from his hands.


----------



## TJQ

Gargano just kicked out of a panama sunrise and I still got 16 minutes left on this video, plenty of time to get to that DUD :westbrook4


----------



## MC

TJQ said:


> Gargano just kicked out of a panama sunrise and I still got 16 minutes left on this video, plenty of time to get to that DUD :westbrook4


The move is awful but it's Cole's super finisher, no way it should be kicked out off in a match that wasn't happening three weeks ago :lmao


----------



## TJQ

:westbrook4 Johnny Gargano 1v4ing UE after he should probably be dead, roughly 35 minutes into this nightmare of a match. THEN kicking out of the double superkick and shining wizard :westbrook4


----------



## RiverFenix

Mr.Tweetums said:


> It did however fit the tone of Walter having to just about literally kill Dunne to pry the title from his hands.


It was a bad ass visual as well. He absolutely shouldn't do that often - as it's unnecessary. Hell if I don't see it again for a year I'd be cool with it. But I loved everything about this match, including the splash finisher.


----------



## Mjparish

I thought this takeover was off the charts such a good PPV this is what the wwe needs to do every month


----------



## TripleG

I think Gargano's performance last night would have made John Cena blush. 

Like seriously, I feel like I owe Cena an apology for all the shit I've given him over the years after that.


----------



## Genking48

Ibushi Is God said:


> Now lemme get into my nitpicky shit. I LOVED Dunne vs WALTER. I thought the length was appropriate and I thought it was one of the more realistically booked fights WWE has done in a long time. This guy had the belt for like 700 days so he's not just going to roll over and die. Dunne had to show why he was such an ferocious champion on offense and why his fighting spirit was so strong on defense. WALTER had to outlast the kayfabe strongest champion in the WWE. Both men sold their roles extremely well. The pace wasn't lightening fast throughout but it never felt sluggish when slowing down, it felt more intentional and brutal. I thought these guys actually kinda put up a masterclass. Their emotions were dynamic and their selling was on point.
> 
> But that fucking ending though... A splash :swaggyp why?? A match that brutal and intentional and you end it with a splash from the monster guy? That was dumb as fuckkkkkk


Absolutely. It felt so much "meh" after such a great match. He did the awesome power bomb off the top rope (one that could easily have ended the match btw) and I'm sitting there going _"Man, how is he gonna finish him!?"_ Then he just goes up and hits an awkward splash, pins Dunne and I end up being _"Wait....that's it, that's seriously the finish?" _


----------



## Laughable Chimp

I dunno, I felt they foreshadowed Walter finishing Dunne with the splash quite a lot. Walter attempted to go up to the top rope to do the splach, he kept getting stopped or avoided by Dunne several times to the point when he did finally get to the top rope and do the move succesfully, I expected it to finish the match.


----------



## Asuka842

WALTER had to almost kill Dunne in order to finally beat him, and the decided that even that wasn't good enough so threw himself on to Dunne just to make sure. IDK I liked it, plus it puts over Dunne as a badass to since it took all of that to final put him away.

As for Johnny, The difference between him and Cena, imo, is that Cena kept winning the "the big one" an absurd amount of times, yet they still tried to play him as the "underdog overcoming the odds" long after it became absurd. Johnny whole thing is that he's great but was never able to win the big one. He's failed multiple times over years. This time, he wasn't going to be denied his moment again.


----------



## Genking48

I'm not denying that they foreshadowed it. It just felt "off" in a way, there are so many awesome and brutal moves that makes you go "that should have ended the match right there". And then when the finish come it's kind of deflating because it doesn't look awesome, it didn't look particular brutal in any way. 

I dunno, in my eyes it just didn't feel like it had the impact of a finishing maneuver.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*NXT TAKEOVER NEW YORK 2019

TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP
Aleister Black & Ricochet vs War Raiders (c)
****1/2

NORTH AMERICAN CHAMPIONSHIP
Matt Riddle vs Velveteen Dream (c)
****1/2

UNITED KINGDOM CHAMPIONSHIP
WALTER vs Pete Dunn (c)
****1/4

WOMENS CHAMPIONSHIP
Kairi Sane vs Bianca Belair vs Io Shiraia vs Shayna Baszler (c)
***3/4

NXT CHAMPIONSHIP
Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano
****3/4
*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Regarding the WALTER/Dunne finish, I just feel that getting crushed by a 300-pound wrecking ball is a pretty big deal. *


----------



## Asuka842

Oh crap I just realized, Triple H giving a heel champion a uber-dominant reign where the hold the belt forever and all of their opponents look completely hapless when they go up against them. And they have buddies to back them up as well A "Reign of Terror" if you will. Oh damn, he really is giving Shayna the booking that he got in 2002-2005, OH NO!!


----------



## 1fbaguer

NXT is the Future right? I'm sure the future is a near 40 year MMA wash up not putting the young talent over? After all that, don't be shocked if Ronda wins at WrestleMania because they don't know what a payoff is or a babyface a getting the moment at the biggest show of the year for NXT


----------



## Disputed

Leon Knuckles said:


> *NXT TAKEOVER NEW YORK 2019
> 
> TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP
> Aleister Black & Ricochet vs War Raiders (c)
> ****1/2
> 
> NORTH AMERICAN CHAMPIONSHIP
> Matt Riddle vs Velveteen Dream (c)
> ****1/2
> 
> UNITED KINGDOM CHAMPIONSHIP
> WALTER vs Pete Dunn (c)
> ****1/4
> 
> WOMENS CHAMPIONSHIP
> Kairi Sane vs Bianca Belair vs Io Shiraia vs Shayna Baszler (c)
> ***3/4
> 
> NXT CHAMPIONSHIP
> Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano
> ****3/4
> *


How many ppvs have 4 4-star matches on them? I feel like this was one of the best events theyve done


----------



## SS07

People comparing the main event to super Cena or Reigns just don't get the context of the situation. This was Johnny's night and destiny. He was willing to die for that belt last night, while Cole just wanted it really, really badly. 

Gargano is someone who has 95% of the time always lost the big match, so if for one night to rightfully end the arc of a two year story he needed to dig deeper than ever before and be something spectacular, it makes perfect sense in the context of the story and Johnny's booking.

Comparing that to Cena or Reigns being booked like that every other PPV is uncharitable and a disservice to the story that Johnny has gone through and to the reality of the booking.


----------



## Froot Juice

Didn't mind Gargano winning but Cole should have looked stronger.


----------



## V-Trigger

SS07 said:


> People comparing the main event to super Cena or Reigns just don't get the context of the situation. This was Johnny's night and destiny. He was willing to die for that belt last night, while Cole just wanted it really, really badly.
> 
> Gargano is someone who has 95% of the time always lost the big match, so if for one night to rightfully end the arc of a two year story he needed to dig deeper than ever before and be something spectacular, it makes perfect sense in the context of the story and Johnny's booking.
> 
> Comparing that to Cena or Reigns being booked like that every other PPV is uncharitable and a disservice to the story that Johnny has gone through and to the reality of the booking.


Everytime the same answer. How is hard to understand that it makes Cole and UE look bad at the end? Gargano could had kicked out of one protected finisher and the storyline would have come across. Instead, he kicked out of UE finisher, two superkicks, Panama Sunrise and the last shot.

Just to name an example of what I'm talking about. You don't see wrestlers kicking out of protected finishers in NJPW. When someone does it means that he's winning and it makes the story better. Kicking out of MULTIPLE finishers is just overkill.


----------



## Death Rider

Loved the show. I have to say that they had one too many kickouts in the main but still a good match.


----------



## SS07

V-Trigger said:


> Everytime the same answer. How is hard to understand that it makes Cole and UE look bad at the end? Gargano could had kicked out of one protected finisher and the storyline would have come across. Instead, he kicked out of UE finisher, two superkicks, Panama Sunrise and the last shot.
> 
> Just to name an example of what I'm talking about. You don't see wrestlers kicking out protected finishers in NJPW. When someone does it means that he's winning and it makes the story better. Kicking out of MULTIPLE finishers is just overkill.


I'd agree with you except for the fact that COLE TOLD Johnny himself that TUE were coming at some point. They even joined him during Cole's entrance on the ramp. It's not like Johnny was blindsided by TUE showing up.


----------



## Beatles123

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cole is done. Cole is fucking done.


Didnt watch this live but i knew when there wasnt a pic of cole raising the belt in your sig that he lost, man. 

Bro, please know you aren't the only Cole fan. It IS bullshit. I know. I see it. I'm with you.


----------



## Death Rider

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> _*People in this thread needs to remember that this whole thing was originally Ciampa and Gargano's storyline. Cole wasn't a huge factor until Ciampa went down with an neck injury. It's either some people here have short attention spans or they are just pissed off that Cole lost. Look at that ending, he had help due to a referee bump and still wasn't enough to put Gargano down. Ciampa has done foul shit to Gargano for a full year and he wasn't going to let this shit happen again. I am a fan of both talents but Cole fans should be grateful that Cole even got a title shot at all tonight because if it wasn't for Ciampa's injury then Cole would be wrestling in the mid carder position or not even at this takeover.
> 
> Garagano was going to get his 2 year payoff as a solo guy in the main event. He was not going to lose another title shot at the NXT Championship. *_


I mean Cole fans have been crying for months now though I agree the finish was too much without too many kick outs. Cole will be fine. He will be champion in a few months.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

People actually defending all those false finishes :mj4

Johnny Gargano was playing on God Mode. Just own up to it and say "Yeah it was stupid but I liked it anyway" stop trying to make it sound like a thoughtful, intelligent decision. Shit was dumb, period


----------



## Mox Girl

I was fourth row last night and the atmosphere was fucking INSANE, especially during the main event. It was so loud and lively in the arena, it was great.

I enjoyed the whole show, except for Shayna winning. I'm sick of her. Everything else was entertaining.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Cole will be fine and a future NXT champ. Obviously the plan was for Gargano to FINALLY defeat Tomaso for the title. They didn't put Cole in this match to bury him - Ciampa got injured and picked they who they thought would put on the best match. This was the culmination of a multi-year story arc where there was no other finish than Gargano winning. No matter who the opponent was.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

ripcitydisciple said:


> Thread was closed so I am re-posting this here;
> 
> *War Raiders-Give Ricochet/Black plenty of time to rest up for their Smackdown Tag Title match on Sunday.
> *
> *Dream- Has to win to be seen as a credible champion and threat. Maybe protect Riddle in defeat somehow?*(Kona?, Strong?)
> 
> *WALTER- If Dunne wins who's left? It's time and their isn't a better person then WALTER.
> *
> Belair-Bianca's gimmick is being the best. Superior. The EST. At what point does the gimmick lose credibility if she loses titles matches? It looked like they were setting up Candice for a match(finally)and building her as the next contender tonight. 3rd, I don't believe the Io/Kairi breakup happens before they face Boss and Hug for the Tag Titles in San Jose.
> 
> Cole- Gargano's quest to win the NXT Championship was through Ciampa. Ciampa is out injured so that can't happen and unfortunately for Gargano that quest is at the very least postponed. It is Cole's time now and that is Undisputed.
> 
> *I am predicting this will be the order of the matches.*


What a fantastic show last night. All the matches were good to great with the Walter/ Pete Dunne having MOTY potential. The bolded is what I got correct in the now closed Predictions Thread. I totally called the order the matches would happen but their were a few surprises but that just reaffirms I am not perfect, nor have I claimed to be, unlike others.

Shayna retains. Why? I predicted it would be Belair who won the belt and not only she did not but Bianca was the one who tapped out. As @Jedah said, Bianca gimmick needs to be retooled. When I hear someone that says they are the best of the best in their profession, it doesn't help if they lose all the title opportunities they are given. Bianca now needs to be taken off t.v. and be given a soul-searching storyline, training at the PC, honing her skills before returning with a new look and gimmick or as the improved EST. The other way they could go is all in with the delusional route with Belair still claiming that she is still undefeated(never been pinned?) but I would rather they not do that but if they did I won't shit on it right away and give it a fair chance.

As for Shayna, does this mean she is staying in NXT? Or is she going up as Champion ala Kevin Owens or will they just have her just relinquish the title like they did with Asuka? If they do have her lose the belt before then the question is to who? She's beaten everyone. You would need to to bring someone over from UK or the main roster or have lose her to someone we haven't seen on NXT TV regularly. (Purazzo?, Candice???, ????) 

I don't know these are just my educated guesses.


I would not have had Gargano win because I felt he should be beating Ciampa to be champion. They did not do that and seemingly ended the entire rivalry altogether between the two when Ciampa came out at the end, smiling and happy. It brings up the question(for me) if we will see Ciampa as a wrestler again? 

The only thing I did not like was Gargano getting super-kicked twice before another Last Shot(Third attempt) by Cole and that _still_ doesn't get him the win? Really? I thought that was overkill.


As usual TakeOver knocked it out of the park and Wrestlemania has a hard act to follow.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Just watched this, absolutely amazing show. The main event was the greatest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Mister Abigail

Errr I’d better not watch it. The ending sounds like it would make me angry.


----------



## arch.unleash

Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole was just unacceptable, Johnny's matches with Ciampa were ruined for me because they went over the fucking top with the epicnezzz, but this is just a whole new other level. It's like Roman Reigns and Cena had a baby, it's too fucking ridiculous. Too many superkicks to the back of the head, Johnny kicking out of the UE finisher and THEN Cole's finisher after 2 superkicks killed the match for me. The first fall was very slow and sloppy too, I'm really sad because this is a fresh match between arguably the 2 most over guys in NXT but they went overboard. I refuse to rate this because this is not even wrestling, this is a superhero movie. Johnny's matches are becoming tiring to set through, he's not the fucking Terminator. And the icing on the cake was Ciampa coming out at the end, WTF??? This whole Johnny/Ciampa saga reminds me of HHH/Shawn from 2002 to 2004 with all the forced epicness and utter bullshit.


----------



## thorwold

I have big issues with the main event for how stupidly lopsided it was, but it's nothing like Cena or anyone like that. It's the culmination of a story that's been building for well over a year now of this guy being unable to win the big one. This was his night, and nothing and nobody could or would stop him. It's just a shame they didn't do anything to really make his opponent look particularly strong too. Black, Ricochet, Riddle, and Dunne all came out of the night looking like badasses, granted they're all baby faces and Cole isn't, but come on. This deck stacking was Vince McMahon levels of subtle.


----------



## Ace

Only thing stopping Dream from becoming a megastar is Vince McMahon.

Watched the first two matches so far, and that Dream vs Riddle match was close to 5* IMO.

Beautiful match.


----------



## Jedah

I was right on 4/5 predictions. Not bad. Nobody could have predicted how utterly bizarre Shayna's booking is. Shit on almost the entire women's locker room every episode for weeks in a row and then still win clean. I don't think even Vince is that bad of a storyteller.



ripcitydisciple said:


> Shayna retains. Why? I predicted it would be Belair who won the belt and not only she did not but Bianca was the one who tapped out. As @Jedah said, Bianca gimmick needs to be retooled. When I hear someone that says they are the best of the best in their profession, it doesn't help if they lose all the title opportunities they are given. Bianca now needs to be taken off t.v. and be given a soul-searching storyline, training at the PC, honing her skills before returning with a new look and gimmick or as the improved EST. The other way they could go is all in with the delusional route with Belair still claiming that she is still undefeated(never been pinned?) but I would rather they not do that but if they did I won't shit on it right away and give it a fair chance.


If they go the delusional route she's completely lost. She needs retooling. If there was one correct decision in that match, it was pulling the plug on her. Honestly, I'm very bearish on Bianca now. She's plateaued in her development, while others from the first tournament with her - Rhea and Xia Li off the top of my head, have passed her. The potential is still there but she just seems to not know how to put the pieces together, and at this point, she might not ever know. She's really no better now than she was a year ago.



> As for Shayna, does this mean she is staying in NXT? Or is she going up as Champion ala Kevin Owens or will they just have her just relinquish the title like they did with Asuka? If they do have her lose the belt before then the question is to who? She's beaten everyone. You would need to to bring someone over from UK or the main roster or have lose her to someone we haven't seen on NXT TV regularly. (Purazzo?, Candice???, ????)


Ugh. Everything about it is a mess.

Although there is one person she hasn't beaten yet - Io, who has a pinfall victory over her. My guess is that Shayna will feud with Candice in June and then Io in August. Logic would dictate that Io would be the one to dethrone her at this point, but absolutely nothing about Shayna's booking makes sense, and I doubt those two worthless pieces of trash attached to her hip will improve by then, which is supposedly the reason she's still in NXT, so who knows?

If Io doesn't beat Shayna, it's basically the situation with Brock after WM last year. It will be that bad. It's almost that bad now.



> I would not have had Gargano win because I felt he should be beating Ciampa to be champion. They did not do that and seemingly ended the entire rivalry altogether between the two when Ciampa came out at the end, smiling and happy. It brings up the question(for me) if we will see Ciampa as a wrestler again?


There was no way Johnny was losing last night.

And this isn't over with Cole. He'll be champion in Agusut. Belee dat.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Gargano/Cole was amazing. Easily MOTN. I assume we get this match again at Takeover before SummerSlam.


----------



## Kabraxal

Outside of the UK match (not Dunne’s fault, he’s awesome and likely to get called up), that was a great takeover. The bookend matches were the best obviously, but Dream is probably the biggest thing in NXT right now. He just has that it factor.

Why can’t the main roster book like this though? It’s simple and it is sport like... and it gets the hottest reactions if any WWE product. Don’t see any match tomorrow beating this.


----------



## .christopher.

The kick outs.... they hurt my soul. Awful, spotty, silly main event. Standard WWE/NXT match.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

Kabraxal said:


> Why can’t the main roster book like this though? It’s simple and it is sport like... and it gets the hottest reactions if any WWE product. Don’t see any match tomorrow beating this.


My theory on this is that Main Roster is supposed to have a wider appeal and more aimed at kids. Ergo, Vince feels the smarky "Wrestling based" style of NXT won't fly as a template for how the MR should be. 

Although NXT can sell out a Takeover, their house shows tend to run at pretty small arenas around FL.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114365011806314496
This is [user]Ace[/user] & I.


----------



## Kabraxal

kendo_nagasaki said:


> My theory on this is that Main Roster is supposed to have a wider appeal and more aimed at kids. Ergo, Vince feels the smarky "Wrestling based" style of NXT won't fly as a template for how the MR should be.
> 
> Although NXT can sell out a Takeover, their house shows tend to run at pretty small arenas around FL.


Well, if his main roster was mainstream I would at least nod... but attendance and ratings are cratering and the WWE is as far from mainstrean as any substandard cable show.


----------



## razorUK

Been a while in here but feel the takeover was great but spoiled by a massively overbooked main event finish. Don't watch loads of nxt but guessing after beating 4 guys and winning 2/3 falls Gargano is the nxt Cena? Really enjoyed Dunne v Walter match. Amongst all the fast paced high flying styles of most matches was awesome to see a good ol fashioned brawl.


----------



## Sin City Saint

razorUK said:


> Been a while in here but feel the takeover was great but spoiled by a massively overbooked main event finish. Don't watch loads of nxt but guessing after beating 4 guys and winning 2/3 falls *Gargano is the nxt Cena?* Really enjoyed Dunne v Walter match. Amongst all the fast paced high flying styles of most matches was awesome to see a good ol fashioned brawl.


I kinda got that vibe too. Was really hoping they would go with Adam Cole for a bit. Maybe Cole is getting called up this week? One can hope (and hope Vince books him well for the next few months before focusing on the XFL relaunch)... Was a good TakeOver event IMO, just would have preferred Cole winning in the ME. Could still have some good stuff with Johnny though...


----------



## ObsoleteMule

Finally got around to watching NXT and as always i was thoroughly impressed. The Black/Ricochet send off was really heartfelt and shows just how much soul NXT has when compared to the main roster. 

Velveteen once again proved why most consider him to be a surefire star of the future. 

While i like Shayna, giving her the win here was a little baffling especially after her terrorizing the women’s division. I guess it makes sense in the long run because her losing the the title in a fatal four way would be a little disappointing. I think when she does lose the title it needs to be one v one.

I was happy to see Johnny win the belt but Ciampa’s injury really killed what would have been a better feel good story. Im sure Johnny was always penciled in to win the title at this event with Cole eventually taking it from him.

Cole will win the title next but i dislike the fact that they already fought


----------



## Chelsea

The matches were great. I wanted Bianca to win the women's title, but the other winners were rightful. I'm glad that Johnny finally got his big moment, though Cole looked weak in his defeat. Ciampa turning babyface was unexpected, but it may be another ruse from the puppet master.


----------



## Mally203

The first match was probably the best match I saw all weekend including wrestling mania !


----------



## DJDAPPERDON

I loved it was great. 

I have to say, yes I am a huge pete Dune fan but I am so glad he lost the title


----------

